# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Творчество от Татьянки

## Татьянка

Вот и я "докатилась" до этой страницы нашего форума!!!! Скажу честно, не хотела!!!! Но есть в моей жизни один очень важный человек, так вот можно сказать "выпихнул", "вытолкнул" и я пишу!!! :Aga:  
В этом разделе я хочу поделиться с вами не только "своим", но и его "творчеством". 
Иронизирую? Да! :wink: Почему? Потому что, "своё" не считаю - творчеством, а так "заметки на полях", даже сказала бы "Акынство", потому что, что чувствую, вижу, то и пишу, и наплевать на размер или ритм( Не знаю как это называется). :biggrin: 
Вообщем, читайте! А самое главное попробуйте понять, а в чём мы разные, где я, а где нет!!!!:wink: 

«Серая планета»

«Серое» небо. «Серые» будни.
В «серых» домах живут «серые» люди.
«Серые» стрелки чуть слышно бегут,
На «серых» часах замыкают свой круг.
Люди не люди, лишь «серые» тени.
В карманах хранят свои «серые» деньги.
«Серые» руки друг другу не жмут.
И песни свои как-то «серо» поют.
«Серая» кошка ждет «серую» мышь.
Ночью не спит чей-то «серый» малыш.
Дождь за окном тоже «серый» какой-то.
А в «серой» палате лишь «серая» койка.
Только «серые» птицы средь «серых» полей.
И никто уж не спросит у «серых» людей:
«Где красота? Где же радуги цвет?»
На «Серой планете» больше их нет!

****************************************
Железная логика слова «нельзя»
Жестокий смысл слова «потом»
И каждый шедевр – просто мазня,
А замок песочный, увы, просто дом.

Дороги ведут всех туда, где не ждут.
И солнце не светит – всего лишь слепит.
Вчера написали, сегодня сожгут
Ту книгу, которая не просветит.

И вера – не вера, любовь только страсть.
Надежда завяла, боясь просто быть.
Железная логика слова «украсть».
Жестокий смысл слова «убить».
******************************************

 В глазах её и злость и слёзы,
А на губах ухмылки след.
Она совсем не любит розы.
Выходит очень редко в свет.

Мужчин, так просто ненавидит.
Не верит больше никому.
Зачем-то смысл жизни ищет.
Сама, не зная почему.

А, глядя, ведь, никто не скажет,
Что так несчастлива она.
Поможет, спросит и подскажет.
Всегда приветлива, мила.

И кажется порой такою близкой.
Всё это – маски, а не лица!
Не будет никогда домашней киской,
Она для всех – «Тамбовская волчица»!!!

И мой совет вам: « Берегите ручки,
Когда решите гладить против шерсти.
Я вижу наперед все эти штучки
И мщу, ведь это дело чести»!!!

А это был ответ, после прочтения предыдущего, так сказать " Ответ Чемберлену!!!" ( Так было сказано!!!!:eek: )

Нас часто называют Волками
Нас боятся, бегут без оглядки.
Из-за угла в нас стреляют глазами
Хотя сами до мелочи падки.

Мы убьём для того, чтобы выжить
Словно кровью, умывшись слезами.
Но с ухмылкой всё так же бесстыжей,
Нас опять расстреляют глазами.

Слёзы градом – вожак не вернулся.
Мы его проводили словами.
Только месть, как огонь встрепенулась.
Его люди убили глазами.

Будем мстить, пока живы мы сами.
Пока кровь по жилам струится.
Вас расстреливать будет глазами
Белый  Волк и сестренка Волчица.

 Вот!!!! Вам судить...

----------


## Фантом_АС

*Татьянка*,
 У тебя че сегодня настроения нет, так давай выпьем:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

*Фантом_АС*,
А кто сказал, что это сейчас написано? :eek: Сейчас настроение есть!!! А стихи только наполовину мои, придётся соображать на троих!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Фантом_АС

На троих, еще лучше

----------


## steve.dog

*Татьянка*,
 Прочитал.Стихи есть.Спасибо.

----------


## Татьянка

*Фантом_АС*,
 :Tu:   Вот только бы выпить.... Что всё так хреново, что напиться хотца???

----------


## Татьянка

*steve.dog*,
Спасибо!!!! :flower:   :Oj:  kiss

----------


## Фантом_АС

*Татьянка*,
 Такая же фигня, не знаю чем занятся:eek:

----------


## Элен

Ну  что,нашли  тёплое, уютненькое  местечко  на  форуме?  :Aga:  Можно  и  я  с  вами:wink: 
Танюш,   :Ok:   Я  знала, что  ты  раскроешься:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

«Друзьям…»

Друзья уезжают. Друзья остаются.
Сражаются вместе и вместе сдаются.
Друзья для того существуют на свете,
Чтоб стало нам жить веселей на планете.
Друг не предаст, если он настоящий.
Собою закроет под солнцем палящим,
В грозу или вьюгу тебя не оставит.
Почувствует сам, если плохо бывает.
Друг – это тот, кто тебя понимает,
Тот, кто обиду обычно прощает.
Всё это просто, и мы это знаем.
Скажите, зачем же друзей мы теряем?
***************************************
« Вся жизнь театр,
 А люди в ней актеры!»-
Сказал Шекспир, 
И вроде не соврал.
Мы часто лжем, 
И плачем, и страдаем.
А это значит, что играем.
Живем не так, как этого желаем
Мы лжем товарищам по службе,
Когда смеемся громче всех.
Кричим при этом: «Жизнь прекрасна!»
Хотя и знаем, что она напрасна.

А вот так!!!! Я ещё раз хочу напомнить, что здесь не только мои стихи!!! И думаю, что Вы это уже почувствовали!!! Так вот нам интересно чем мы отличаемся друг от друга ? Или нет её разницы?:eek:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюш,  Я знала, что ты раскроешься


 :Vah:  
Красатень, а не аватар!!! Мне очень нравиться!!! :Ok:

----------


## Элен

:rolleyes: 
Хочешь  тебе  чего  намучу? :Aga:   Хотя  и  так  классно :wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> Хочешь тебе чего намучу? Хотя и так классно


Не, не надо...Я уж лучше так на своей кухне посижу!!!:wink: Здря, я наверное...выставилась... не хотела же, млин... :frown:

----------


## Элен

Гони  прочь  апатию   и  выставляй   дальше, не    капризничай... Здорово  ведь, даже  Маяковский  решительный  настрой  в  твоих  стихах  присутствует! Бодрит :Aga:

----------


## Фантом_АС

*Татьянка*,
 А мне аватарка нравится. И кухня уютная:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> Гони прочь апатию и выставляй дальше, не капризничай...


Ну, как скажешь!!!:wink: 



> Здорово ведь, даже Маяковский решительный настрой в твоих стихах присутствует! Бодрит


:eek: А вот это недопоняла!!!!

Выставляю...

Когда для сцены ты рожден,
Ты соткан из игры и песни.
И это понимая с каждым днем
Все больше не стоишь на месте.
   Бежишь туда, где и не ждут,
   Играешь там, где и не просят.
   Тебя, как вещь народу продают
   А уж об этом точно и не спросят.
Да, и о чём просить тебя?
Ты, ведь себя и то не знаешь.
Ты вроде создаешь себя,
А вроде и теряешь…
*******************************************
«Подслушанный разговор»


Во тьме два голоса звучали.
Непринуждённый разговор.
Два сердца рядышком стучали,
Вели свой тихий нежный спор.

Одно твердило: «Я свободно!»
Другое про любви оковы.
«Могу пойти куда угодно!»
«В груди окажешься ты снова!»

«Нет силы, что меня удержит!»
«Ты забываешь про любовь!
Она порой, как ветер свежий
Быстрее разгоняет кровь!»

«Я слышало любовь -  жестока.
Скажи, мне, правда или нет?»
«Но без неё так одиноко,
Что серым кажется весь свет!»

«А ты когда-нибудь любило?
Горело от любви огнём?» - 
Вдруг после паузы спросило
Сердечко с нежным голоском.

Ответ подслушивать не стал я.
И тот, чуть слышный разговор.
Я для себя в душе оставлю,
Как не окончившийся спор.

----------


## Татьянка

> А мне аватарка нравится. И кухня уютная


Я же приглашала, заходи!!!!:wink:

----------


## Элен

*Фантом_АС*,
 У  неё  всё  уютно.  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Татьянка*,
Танечка, молодец!!! Стихи заставляют задуматься, а это главное!  :Ok:  
И я  надеюсь, что очень скоро твой талант засияет светлыми красками ЛЮБВИ! И тогда именно твои строчки мне будут ближе по духу. :Oj:  


> Не будет никогда домашней киской,
> Она для всех – «Тамбовская волчица»!!!


Ну а для нас - Теплая девочка с домашней кухни :wink:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Татьянка*,

Мне понравились стихи.
разницы как то и не вижу
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Mazaykina*,
Спасибки!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  



> И я надеюсь, что очень скоро твой талант засияет светлыми красками ЛЮБВИ!


Когда-нибудь.....я знаю, так и будет!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

> разницы как то и не вижу


:eek: :eek: :eek: 

Правда? Но так не может быть!!!! Мы с братом, а некоторые стихи его!!! Честно!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Мне понравились стихи.


Спасибо за рецензию!!!!
 :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

А это стихотворение написано давно. Жесткое?  Пожалуй, да....Но мне оно очень нравиться!!!!
Волк.
24.05.2000г.

Закрываются веки под тяжестью сна.
Отключается мозг, всё вокруг уплывает.
От одиночества, каждый сходит с ума.
Во сне о проблемах своих забывают.

И, кажется, был, ты только что дома,
Но вдруг оказался в неизвестном миру.
Где всё показалось до боли знакомым,
Где ты прошептал: «Я здесь и умру!»

Ты видишь себя окровавленным Волком.
Оскалена пасть, и вздыблена шерсть,
Пробираясь по лесу, бежишь втихомолку.
Пред тобой не добыча, а сладкая месть.

А знаешь, ты точно не промахнешься.
Теплая кровь побежит по клыкам.
В неё, как в шампанское, ты окунёшься.
Но часть то оставишь во славу богам.

Скрываться от боли тебя не учили.
Не одною стрелою пытались убить.
И своры собак на тебя натравили,
Но им же назло ты останешься жить.

По черному лесу проноситься стая,
Но не твоё это племя и род.
Ты – Волк, а не пёс, приученный лаять
На весь, проходящий мимо народ.

Ведь кровь голубая, в жилах могучих.
Благородства не спрятать от взглядов богов.
Ещё не один представиться случай
Бежать сквозь пространство пустынных веков.

Бояться и прятаться могут лишь люди.
Им серая шерсть не будет дана.
Белого Волка никто не осудит.
Страх перед силой сведет их с ума.

Чутьё никогда тебя не подводит.
Ты знаешь, что кто-то чувствует страх.
На твою территорию кто-то заходит.
Рождается ненависть  в мертвых глазах.

Убить, если это охотник иль воин.
Перегрызть позвонки побледневшим врагам.
Ты бесишься, чувствуя запахи крови,
Но никогда не пригнешься к ногам.

Ты не обычный Белый Волчонок,
Вместо сердца осколок свинца лишь в груди.
Но усвоил навечно, с самых пелёнок,
Коль просят уйти, навсегда уходи!

А это уже моё, написано от обиды!!! :Tu:   Но правда от неё уже и следа не осталось, только маленький шрам!!!:wink: 


Неужели, чтобы счастье заслужить,
Надо врать и изворачиваться ловко?
Неужели, чтобы счастье заслужить,
Надо стать практически воровкой?

Я украла ночь из повседневной жизни,
Чтоб с любимым встретиться тайком.
Я украла миг из повседневной жизни,
Чтобы были только мы вдвоем.

Я себе и всем сегодня наврала
О семейном безмятежном счастье.
Я себе и всем сегодня наврала,
Лишь в душе бушуют вот ненастья.

Как душа моя изранена, избита
Никогда, никто ведь не узнает.
Как душа моя изранена, избита
Это в сердце, женщина скрывает.

Я прошу прощения у Бога
За любовь, которой быть не может.
Я прошу прощения у Бога.
Только он теперь, распутнице поможет.

----------


## mark kalman

*Татьянка*,
 Мне понравились стихи.Танечка, молодец!!! :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Мне понравились стихи.Танечка, молодец!!!


 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
Благодарю!!!!

----------


## ФОКС

*Татьянка*,

Умничка!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Очень нравятся стихи... и я тоже пока не берусь резличить, где твои, а где брата  :Aga:

----------


## ivkarm

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Очень нравятся стихи... и я тоже пока не берусь резличить, где твои, а где брата


:eek:  
Я ему скажу, он будет в шоке!!!! У нас разница в 5 лет!!!! Неужели мы так схожи в мироощущениях?

А за поддержку спасибо, и тысяча поцелуев!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

*ivkarm*,
Спасибо, что заглянули!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Цветы прекрасны, хоть и мультяшные!!!!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## ivkarm

Татьянка:Цветы прекрасны, хоть и мультяшные!!!!!!! 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*ivkarm*,
 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Ой...Какие красивые!!!!  :Oj:  
А мне и те понравились, правда, правда!!! :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

***********************************************************
Солнце обняло лучами
Обмороженные ветки.
Ты опять пожал плечами,
Прочитав мои заметки.

Ты не понял… Жаль… Старалась…
И слова искала долго,
Но любовь всегда каралась
Неотступным чувством долга.

Я опять иду по кругу,
Нет ни края, ни конца.
И навек твоей супругой
Я не буду никогда…

******************************

«Это я по тебе скучаю…»


Видишь, ветер тяжелой рукой
Листья желтые с ветки срывает,
По дороге несёт за тобой.
Это я по тебе скучаю.

Видишь, дождь превращается в снег.
На ладонях снежинки не тают
И на сердце, оставшийся след…
Это я по тебе скучаю.

Слышишь, песни в ночной тишине?
Наши птицы на юг улетают.
Если видишь меня ты во сне,
Это я по тебе скучаю.

Реки воды свои унесут,
На пути все преграды, смывая.
Знаю, люди когда-то поймут
Это я по тебе скучаю.

Телефонная трубка молчит,
Она чувства мои понимает.
Словно солнце – любовь ослепит,
Это я по тебе скучаю.

Авторы разные!!!!! Я и не Я!!!!

----------


## ivkarm

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## радуга

*Татьянка* 
молодец :Ok:

----------


## Клава

*Татьянка*,
 а я почувствовала разницу.... :smile: 
Просто было время, тоже стихоплётством занималась, душевные страдания рифмовала, поэтому интересно было, как другие рифмоплёты пишут... 
Даже в стихах мужская и женская логика и душа несравнимы... как небо и земля... 
не перепутаешь!  :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

Продолжаю выставлять своё "акынство". :biggrin: 
Любимому брату дарю: :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  


Он, мой самый преданный друг.
За меня и в огонь и в воду.
Ну, а если случится, что вдруг.
Он примчится в любую погоду.

И не будет кричать: «Это Я!
От проблем всех тебя спасаю!»
Потому что слово «семья»,
Мы, иначе других понимаем.

Может муж поменяться. Жена
Вдруг уйдёт от него к другому.
Только, брат с сестрой никогда
Не изменят, данному слову.

Правда, мы никогда не клялись
«Мол, проблемы решать только вместе!»
Уж, такими видать родились.
Боль друг друга для нас, дело чести.

За него «загрызу» я врага!
За меня он убьёт любого!
Ну, а счастье для нас тогда,
Когда счастье есть у другого.

Для меня он – родная кровь.
И роднее никто не станет
Позавидует кто-то вновь,
И промолвит, что так не бывает!
********************************************************
Моему сыночку Ванечке!!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  

Теплая ладошка
В маминых руках
Пусть дрожит немножко.
Это детский страх.

Ты, не плачь, мой сладкий,
Слезки убери.
Жизни путь не гладкий,
Только впереди...

Ты не бойся ночи,
Ты не бойся дня!
Помни, мой хороший,
У тебя есть Я.

----------


## nerpa

*Татьянка*,
 Танюш, если твои стихи идут от души, это уже нельзя назвать рифмоплетством... пусть они не совершенны, но в них есть частичка твоего сердца и это здорово!  :flower:  
история знает немало великих рифмоплетов, но из совершенные построения не достают до глубины... :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Видишь, ветер тяжелой рукой
> Листья желтые с ветки срывает,
> По дороге несёт за тобой.
> Это я по тебе скучаю.


Очень красивые стихи! Молодцы вы с братом! Я тоже не нашла разницы, не смогла разделить ( кроме чисто женских).... :Ok:  
Буду рада почитать новое! Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Даже в стихах мужская и женская логика и душа несравнимы... как небо и земля...
> не перепутаешь!


Именно это я и по-увствовала. Но есть и другие... там не отличить.:smile: 
А вообще, и не скажешь что не проффи писали. :Ok:  :smile:

----------


## aleks68

> Здря, я наверное...выставилась... не хотела же, млин...


Че,зря-то :Vah:   Ничего не зря! Очень не плохо! :Ok:  :biggrin: 
А на счет выпить,то и я с вами!:tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

> Че,зря-то Ничего не зря! Очень не плохо


Спасибо!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  




> А на счет выпить,то и я с вами!


ПРошу, ко мне на кухню, гостям всегда рада!!!!:wink:  :br:

----------


## aleks68

> ПРошу, ко мне на кухню, гостям всегда рада!!!!


Да не вопрос! :Aga:   Вот только лета дождемся,
и  всемирной встречи,а там,и до Тамбова не далеко :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Да не вопрос! Вот только лета дождемся,
> и всемирной встречи,а там,и до Тамбова не далеко


 :Vah:  
ПРидётся кухню расширять!!!!:wink: Гостей!!!!! Море!!!!:wink: Как вдарим по "бездорожью"!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*радуга*,
kiss  :flower:  
Спасибо!!! Заходи, если время найдешь!!!!:wink:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

*Танюш*, мне тоже очень понравилось  :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## aleks68

> Как вдарим по "бездорожью"!!!!!


Еще как вдарим!!! :Aga:  
Поставим Тамбов,со всеми его волками,на уши:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*Клава*,

 :Vah:  Правда? Ну, слава богу...гора с плеч, а то мне уже стало страшно!!!!  




> Танюш, если твои стихи идут от души,


 :Aga:   "Акынство"!!!!:wink: 



> это уже нельзя назвать рифмоплетством...


 :flower:  kiss  :Oj:  
СПАСИБО ЗА ВСЁ!!!!!!!!!!





> Буду рада почитать новое! Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!!


Не за что!:smile::smile: :smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюш, мне тоже очень понравилось


 :Vah:  Уряяяя!!!!!! Я очень рада!!!!




> Еще как вдарим!!! 
> Поставим Тамбов,со всеми его волками,на уши


 :Aga:   :Ok:  

ЛЕГКО!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## vitali

Татьянка , а мне нравятся такие стихи. Это всё-таки не заметки на полях -это стихи :flower:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## ivkarm

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка , а мне нравятся такие стихи. Это всё-таки не заметки на полях -это стихи


 :flower:   :flower:   Спасибо!!!! Очень приятно, что Вам нравится!!!

*ivkarm*,
kiss  :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

Прошлый год стал для меня годом потерь....Я потеряла очень близких для меня людей... любимых и дорогих... :Tu:   Однажды, проснувшись утром, на меня напала такая тоска, что стало ужасно "тяжело", я включили муз.центр. загрузила любимую музыку и расплакалась.... А потом взяла карандаш и написала следующие строчки...

Может ночь за окном
Или просто закрыла глаза.
Может дождь за стеклом
Или чья-то упала слеза.
  Я вчера умерла
  Умерла ни на день, ни на два.
  Я вчера умерла
  Умерла для себя навсегда!
На поминки позвать
Всех, увы, не смогу.
Не желаю узнать.
Чем жила, чем живу

А спустя, через несколько часов я узнала, что в автокатастрофе погиб мой отец.....


Я до сих пор не могу свыкнуться с этой потерей... Он был одним из тех, кому можно было рассказать всё.... :Tu:   Поэтому, следущее тоже ему, и говорю я это каждый день.........


Ты ушел, не сказав до свиданья.
Ты ушел, не сказав мне привет.
В телефоне теперь лишь молчанье.
Ведь на небе мобильников нет.
  Я не верю, что взял и исчезнул.
  Я не верю, что встреч больше нет.
  Столько дел ещё не доделал.
  И твой так мне нужен совет…
Как ты мог уйти не прощаясь?
Подпустить эту глупую смерть?
Я не знаю, к кому обращаюсь…
Я не знаю, кто даст мне совет…

Простите за эту нотку грусти.... :frown:  :flower:

----------


## bobsan

*Татьянка*,
 с присоединяюсь!!!!
это круто !!!
очень хорошие стихи!!!

----------


## Romantic

Классные стихи!!!! Жизненные очень!!!!:wink:  :Ok:

----------


## ivkarm

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

*bobsan*,
*Romantic*,
*ivkarm*,
Ребята, спасибо огромное!!! Что зашли и оставили свои впечатления на страничках!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Заходите, буду очень рада!!! :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

А это стихотворение когда-то начинал писать мой брат, но так и оставил не завершенным.... Вчера я его закончила, думаю он меня простит....:rolleyes::wink:  (Он ещё не знает!!! Ведь мы живем в разных городах!!! :Aga:  )
*********************************************************
Зачем нужны слова пустые?
Я изменился, я не тот…
Я, слишком сложный? Вы – простые!
Но я найду укромный уголок.

Зароюсь, спрячусь, закапаюсь…
Иль, поплотней, прикрою дверь. 
В сочувствии, я не нуждаюсь.
Уже не тот, прости, поверь…

И пред тобой закрою двери
Души, которая пуста.
О дружбе, о любви, как пели…
Всё это лишь теперь слова.

Идите, я вас умоляю,
Не бередите, старых ран.
Я, слишком сложный! Вы – простые!
Лелейте свой, самообман!!!

*******************************************************
 А это как-то навеяло от обиды....Но любовь старанная штука, нужно уметь прощать... :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  


Ты не сказал, ни разу мне люблю,
Ты не сказал, что я тебе нужна.
Так почему же, всё равно благодарю
За всё? Ведь, вроде не должна?
   А ты выкинул меня как бумагу
  В корзинку для ненужных вещей.
  Я могу пожалеть лишь, беднягу,
  Что ценить не умеет людей…
Ведь готова была отдать небо.
Ведь готова отдать была жизнь,
А теперь не подам даже хлеба.
Я в голодный, безрадостный день.
  Пусть мне скажут, что так не красиво
  Не умеешь ты, дескать, любить…
  Уж, простите, я, правда – спесива, 
  Но себя тоже надо ценить.

----------


## Senia

*Татьянка*,
 Нет слов............. :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Senia*,

 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   с тысячей поцелуев!!!!!kiss kiss kiss

----------


## Элен

> Пусть мне скажут, что так не красиво
> Не умеешь ты, дескать, любить…
> Уж, простите, я, правда – спесива, 
> Но себя тоже надо ценить.


 :Ok:  
Танюш, снова  перечитала - умничка! Так   держать  и  продолжать!:wink:
Миллион  алых  роз   тебе,милая!:smile: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/61903.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Татьянка

> Миллион алых роз тебе,милая!


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  

Спасибо!!!! Хочу в реале!!!!! Эх.....

----------


## Татьянка

Простите, что продолжаю вас напрягать своими размышлениями... :rolleyes: Но, видимо так уж  получается, что я из тех, кто пишет тогда, когда на душе  не очень хорошо.... :Tu:   


Я сама себя порой съедаю,
Думаю, гружусь и плачу…
Ничего вокруг не понимаю…
Только жизнь напрасно трачу…

Так! Пора собрать мне силы,
Чтобы всё сказать нахалам.
Но «косяк»! Опять такие «вилы»!
Обвинений куча! (Что не раз бывало.)

А зачем, тогда борьба такая,
Где всегда же буду виновата?
Вот ведь сука – жизнь, какая!
Бьёт, что стану скоро я – горбатой!

Иногда так думаю, а надо
Мне тогда уж разгибаться?
Положить на всё! Но, правда
Не умею просто так сдаваться!!!
**************************************************[/SIZE][/
 А это от моего брата.... :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
Теперь…

Твои нежные губы шептали:
«Я люблю тебя, ласковый зверь…»
Заклинаньем слова прозвучали,
Как хочу их услышать теперь.

Но шальная весна угасает.
Мы её не прошли без потерь,
Каждый чувства свои забывает,
Как хочу их вернуть я теперь.

Твои прекрасные руки
Предо мной захлопнули дверь.
Потянулись минуты разлуки,
Как хочу их закончить теперь.

Ты меня не забыла, я знаю
Сердце тихо подскажет: «Поверь!»
Все мечты я тобой заполняю,
Как хочу их исполнить теперь…

----------


## Татьянка

ПРикольно!!!! Посещений 262, а ответов 62!!!! Только заметила!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

Хочу поделиться следующеми своими и опять же не своими произведениями... Это из цикла " Мы с тобой...." :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  

Я написала зло «Прощай!»
Но знаю, что права.
Лишь попрошу: «Ты сердце мне отдай!»
И не забудь мои слова:

«Кто много на себя берет,
Кто правду рвет и мечет,
Тот счастья в жизни не найдет
И будет не отмечен.

Ты будешь жить в страданьях вечных,
И счастье будет так не далеко.
Увидишь девушек в веночках подвенечных,
А рядом не увидишь никого!»

Никто тебя любить не станет,
Ведь ты любовь свою продал.
Надеюсь, понимать твой разум не устанет,
Чтоб никого ты больше не предал!
******************************************

Ты сейчас от меня далеко.
Километры легли между нами.
Но во сне я домчусь так легко,
Что б к тебе прикоснуться губами.

Шелк волос, бархат кожи твоей,
Лишь во сне я себе представляю.
Будь меж нами хоть сотни морей.
Всё равно о тебе я мечтаю.

И, быть может, сейчас ты не спишь,
Как и я смотришь в ночь за окном 
И в сердечке своём ты грустишь,
Сожалея, что мы не вдвоём.

Но тебя я прошу, улыбнись.
И покрепче игрушку прижми.
Ожиданием так не томись,
Будут лета счастливые дни…

----------


## радуга

*Танюша,* умничка
Это так здорово когда можешь писать стихи  и находишь время
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюша, умничка
> Это так здорово когда можешь писать стихи и находишь время


Спасибо!!!!! :flower:   :Oj:   :flower:   А пишу, как правило ночью... "МуЗик" нападает!!!!:biggrin:
Буквально этой ночью навалился и не отпускал, пока не родилось следующее... Дарю своему другу и партнеру, который, правда свой талант не зарыл, а спрятал до лучших времен, надеюсь, что они не за горами.:smile:  :Oj:   :flower:  

Он печально глядит
На прокуренный зал.
Он сегодня один.
Он сегодня устал.

А когда-то мечтал
О софитах, огнях…
Но, увы, он зарыл
Свой талант в кабаках.

И воротит порой
От пустых, пьяных глаз.
Ах, как хочется плюнуть
И послать их хоть раз.

Взять гитару и спеть
Для себя, для души…
Позабыть, что в кармане
Остались гроши…

Оторваться, взлететь
Над безликой толпой.
И не слышать ужасное:
«Я плачу, а ты пой!»

Он печально глядит
На прокуренный зал.
Он сегодня один.
Он сегодня устал.
***************************************************

А это так  просто.....НЕ знаю даже почему....

Свеча сгорая, плакала
Жалела об одном:
«Ой, боженька, как мало я,
Согрела этот дом.

Лишь только осветила
Все темные углы.
Едва хватило сил
Прогнать исчадий тьмы.

Лукавый завораживал,
И звал, ведь за собой.
Но так молилась богу,
Что видишь я с тобой!»

Но свечки век недолог
Почти истлела вся…
А много может сделать,
Малышка для тебя.

Возьми её в ладони,
И пламень береги,
Ещё не раз согреет
На жизненном пути…

----------


## Татьянка

Это мой брат со своей женой!!!! Хотела его со всеми познакомить!!!: :Oj:  
Вложение 5017
И мой сыночка!!!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Элен

Танюш,так  хочется  тебе  счастья,ведь  ты  такая  умничка!!!
(Желаю  тебе,чтоб  ночами  нападал  и  дальше  музик,и  не   только  он):biggrin:
Сынульку  целую,лисёнка:wink: kiss

----------


## Татьянка

> (Желаю тебе,чтоб ночами нападал и дальше музик,и не только он)


 :Vah:   :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Куда он денется?!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## masterarthur

*Татьянка*,
 Прочетал все стихи,от и до,сам не могу не строчки соченить,но читать люблю,ты широкой души человек что то присутвует в стихах,что читая прошибает,не знаю как это правельно изложить,пиши ещё.

----------


## Татьянка

*masterarthur*,
 :flower:  kiss  :Oj:   :br:  

Спасибо!!!!! Буду стараться!!!! Заходите!!!!!

----------


## tina

*Татьянка*,
 прочла все стихи и они мне очень понравились.удачи тебе и успехов от всей души.

----------


## Татьянка

*tina*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

решила немного обновиться....  :Aga:  :smile: хотела написать одно, а вышло это :eek: 

Опускает крылья птица-ночь
На продрогший, снежный город.
Лишь погаснет в окнах свет,
Выйду я в февральский холод.

Ах, моя подруга, птица-ночь,
Ты одна меня так понимаешь.
Боль излечишь. Тайну сохранишь,
Как никто другой. Всё спрячешь.

Умер много лет тому назад.
Тело есть, а вот душа исчезла.
За неё готов был жизнь отдать,
Называл  своей невестой.

К солнцу от любви взлетал,
Растворяясь в счастье с головой!
Песни и стихи свои ей посвящал…
Верил, будет лишь со мной…

Но убила на глазах у всех,
Сердце каблуками, растоптала.
« Ты хороший… но прости…»
Девочка моя, рукою помахав, сказала

Смог простить, но позабыть не смог
Что любовь порой жестока…
В этом мире я теперь один.
Птица-ночь, вот верная подруга!

----------


## радуга

Танюша,

еще раз - молодец :Ok:   :Ok:  

желаю тебе побольше веселых дней в жизни :smile:

----------


## Татьянка

:Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  

Мне только что подарили песню!!!!!! На мои стихи!!!! Я не знаю, кто это сделал( адрес есть, а ник я не знаю):frown: !!!!! Мне очень понравилось!!!! Спасибо Вам!!!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## vitali

Я старался

----------


## Татьянка

> Я старался


 :Ok:   :Oj:   :br:  kiss

----------


## vitali

Особенно последний. Я плыву(я имею ввиду смайлик) :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

:flower:   Привет всем!!! Кое-что из "старого" нашла!!!:rolleyes: 



Я сижу у окна.
Я на кошку похожа.
Я сегодня одна,
Что совсем не возможно.
   Телефон мой молчит,
   В дверь звонить перестали.
   Даже сын не ворчит,
   Что его все достали.
Что случилось? Не знаю!
Просто время вдруг встало.
Так куда ты исчез?
Мне тебя не хватало...
*************************************

Обида, ревность, эгоизм,
Непонимание друг друга.
Зачем нужна такая жизнь – 
Болезни, замкнутого круга.

Скрывая зло внутри себя,
Пытаясь чувства отыскать,
Вдруг понимаешь, что любя,
Другим пытаешься ты стать.

Обида быстро затухает,
Но в сердце чувствуется боль.
Как дальше жить никто не знает.
Я в пятницу рассыпал соль.

И хоть в приметы я не верю,
Беда настигла всё равно.
Но не хочу такой потери.
Не будет то, что суждено.

Самоуверенность не слабость.
Гордыня часто не права.
Печаль – разлука, встреча – радость.
А остальное трын-трава.

Пусть все стихи всего лишь лепет
«Ребенка», энного количества уж лет.
Но в сердце чувствую я трепет.
А вдруг?! Тебя со мною нет…

Всему виной тупая ревность,
И не желание понять.
Чужим словам пустая верность,
А на твои уж наплевать.

И всё вокруг теряет краски.
Нет смысла в пламенных речах.
Когда лицо, скрывая маской,
В судьбе вдруг наступает КРАХ!

НЕТ ПОВЕСТИ ПЕЧАЛЬНЕЕ НА СВЕТЕ....... :Oj:

----------


## ivkarm

:smile:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Неужели, чтобы счастье заслужить,
> Надо врать и изворачиваться ловко?
> Неужели, чтобы счастье заслужить,
> Надо стать практически воровкой?
> 
> Я украла ночь из повседневной жизни,
> Чтоб с любимым встретиться тайком.
> Я украла миг из повседневной жизни,
> Чтобы были только мы вдвоем.
> ...


Очень сильно понравилось. Очень сильно задело ))) Очень глубокое, очень чувственное!!! Думаю, на эти стихи можно написать прекрасную песню!!!

Тань, твои стихи стали для меня открытием!!! Прекрасно написаны, глубокомысленные, трогательные!!! ПИШИ!!!! Твои стихи чудесны )))) :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

> Очень сильно понравилось. Очень сильно задело ))) Очень глубокое, очень чувственное!!! Думаю, на эти стихи можно написать прекрасную песню!!!
> 
> Тань, твои стихи стали для меня открытием!!! Прекрасно написаны, глубокомысленные, трогательные!!! ПИШИ!!!! Твои стихи чудесны ))))


 :Vah:   Спасибо!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Есть люди мнение, которых для меня очень ценно!!!! Спасибо!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

Друзьям............... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  


Я не строю планов наперед.
Я не знаю, что сегодня будет.
Может быть, уйду за поворот,
И даже близкие меня забудут?
  Я живу сегодня, в этот час
  Воздухом дышу одним с тобою.
  Будь что будет – говорю сейчас.
  Ты, родной, подарен мне судьбою.
И за это я тебя благодарю.
Поцелуем одарю сердечным.
Ничего за это не прошу.
Лишь бы встречи были бесконечны…
**********************************

В холодное серое утро
Я пойму, что на сердце обида,
Что теряю я лучшего друга
И конца тем потерям не видно.

Я медленно выйду из дома
И исчезну в безликой толпе.
Не услышу я страшного стона,
Стона на нашей земле.

Земле, на которой родился.
Земле, на которой живу.
За правду не первый я бился.
За правду не первый умру.

Но пока есть надежда и вера.
Пока сердце моё не уснёт.
Я борюсь и надеюсь победа
Недалёко, и скоро придёт…

----------


## Татьянка

:Ha:  " Игрокам человеческих душ..................."

Говорили люди: « Не бери чужое!
Ведь оно кому-то близкое, родное!
На чужие вещи «глазки не клади!»
На любовь чужую рук не заноси!»

Ты же не послушалась, поиграть решила
И людей живых, в «кукол» превратила.
Крутишь чей-то ручкой, ножкой, головой!
Если, вдруг захочется, то можно и душой!

А когда же «кукла» надоест «Мадам»,
Выкинешь из жизни, словно старый хлам.
И   плевать на чувства, на других людей!
(Вот ведь, стерва, сука!!! Тысяча чертей!!!)

Ты ошиблась, милая,  тронула « МОЙ ДОМ!»
Час придет, расплатишься! Когда-нибудь… Потом…
Ты связалась с «профи», детка, в этот раз,
Тоже вот «играла», как и ты сейчас.


Но сказали люди: « Не бери чужое!
Ведь оно кому-то близкое, родное!
Не построишь счастья на чужих слезах!
Только жизнь сломаешь, и наступит КРАХ!!!»:rolleyes: :tongue:  :Ha:

----------


## Элен

Татьянка:



> Мне только что подарили песню!!!!!! На мои стихи!!!! Я не знаю, кто это сделал( адрес есть, а ник я не знаю) !!!!! Мне очень понравилось!!!! Спасибо Вам!!!!!


vitali:



> Я старался


Боже!!! Какое  счастье!  :Aga:  Виталечка, молодчинка! :Ok:  
Танюш,выстави  песню  сюда,пожалуйста,ведь  это  творчество...Очень  хочется  послушать, а  если  сокровенное,то  мне  можно? по  почте?:wink:

----------


## Элен

> Я сижу у окна.
> Я на кошку похожа.
> Я сегодня одна,
> Что совсем не возможно.
> Телефон мой молчит,
> В дверь звонить перестали.
> Даже сын не ворчит,
> Что его все достали.
> Что случилось? Не знаю!
> ...


Тяжело  в  такие  моменты... :Tu:  

Танюш,умничка  ты! Стихи  душу  рвут.
Последнее  ошарашило!

----------


## ivkarm

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*ivkarm*,
 :Oj:   :Oj:  
Спасибо!!!



> Последнее ошарашило!


:eek:  Чем? Очередная мораль?:mad: :frown:  :Aga:  




> Танюш,выстави песню сюда,пожалуйста,ведь это творчество...Очень хочется послушать, а если сокровенное,то мне можно? по почте?


Ленусик, как только смогу и с разрешения, так сказать, автора сразу!!! :Aga:   Я уезжаю в Москву  в понедельник, поэтому всё по возврату, сама понимаешь будет не до форума!!!:frown:  :Aga:   Если смогу выйду в эфир и прицеплю файлик( с разрешения музыканта)!!! :Oj:

----------


## радуга

*Татьянка*,

ждемс твоего возвращения :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Фантом_АС

[QUOTE=Татьянка;90001]  Друзьям............... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  


.
Поцелуем одарю сердечным.
Ничего за это не прошу.
Лишь бы встречи были бесконечны…[/SIZE][/COLOR]
**********************************
Класс  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*радуга*,
*Фантом_АС*,
 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
Ребята, жутко скучаю!!! Выхода постоянного нет!!! Это просто какая-то :Jopa:   ПРостите!!! Как будет нормальный выход, выложу последнее!!! А вам всем спасибо за поддержку!!!

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  Ну примите, то, что было за эти дни....чуток....

*********************************************
Белая палата,
Железная кровать,
Доктора не надо,
Что ему сказать…

Что боюсь, ужасно.
Слышать разговор,
А его диагноз,
Может приговор…

Разные таблетки,
Чудо- порошки,
Вот она расплата,
За мои грехи…

************************************************
Солнце пробивает небо,
Золотистыми лучами,
И кому какое дело,
Что сегодня между нами?

Мы с холодною зимою,
Наши ссоры все отправим.
Как известно, что весною,
С новой силой расцветают…


Вот..........:smile:

----------


## Элен

Жаль... я  надеялась,что  настроение  изменится  к  лучшему:frown: 
Танюш,весеннего  настроения  тебе,следуй  своим  словам, подружка:smile: 



> Как известно, что весною,
> С новой силой расцветают…


[IMG]http://s2.******info/ede2f4e6c2b5d5e5ca1fde1020b23371.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ivkarm

:Aga:   :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

*ivkarm*,

 :Oj:   Спасибо!!!!




> Жаль... я надеялась,что настроение изменится к лучшему


 :Aga:   Я тоже..... Но это жизнь, и я теперь просто живу...для себя....kuku




> Танюш,весеннего настроения тебе,следуй своим словам, подружка


:tongue:  Как скажешь....:wink:

----------


## senator

*Татьянка*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

*senator*,

kiss  Спасибо!!!!

 А теперь то, что было написано не так давно , но и не сейчас.... :Aga:  :rolleyes: 

*********************************************************
Вокзал. Перрон. Я уезжаю.
Подали поезд. Вот вагон.
Соседей кто-то провожает…
И мне хотелось, чтобы ОН

Но, я, увы, не позвонила,
Не написала даже СМС.
Да. Лучше думать «Позабыла».
И ведь не я, а он исчез.

Он игнорировал упорно
Моё стремление любить.
А, я, как дурочка, покорно
Ему старалась угодить.

А сколько раз я возвращалась?
Хоть говорила «Хватит! Всё!»
И холодность ему прощалась,
А ведь не помнит даже имя-то моё!!!!

И, если столько недостатков,
Так, почему же он – один.
Признаюсь, честно, без оглядки,
Он в сексе Бог и Господин!!!

Готова с ним была и дни и ночи
В постели время проводить.
Эксперименты ставить, если хочет,
Какой захочет для него, лишь, быть.

Да. Стала для него я "шлюхой",
Которую, позвал..любил... забыл...
А в это время, он с другой подругой
Заигрывал. Приятные слова ей говорил.

Вот не пойму за что расплата?
И за какие я грехи ответ несу?
А впрочем… Понимаю… И не рада,
Что, наконец, нашла любовь свою.

Я уезжаю. Всё отходит поезд.
Не плачу. Слёз давно уж нет.
А страшно то, что знаю точно.
Ты никогда не скажешь мне «Привет!»
_________________________
P/S    И знаю точно, что, когда ты прочитаешь
        Сие послание. Кранты!!!!
         Нахмуришь брови. Усмехнешься «Знаешь,
         Всё это бред. Опять понты!!!!»

        Через минуту всё забудешь.
         И погрузишься в интернет.
         И даже радоваться будешь,
         Что так исчезла, и меня здесь НЕТ!!!!

:eek:  Резко? Ну...простите...тогда это было так.... :Aga:  :biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## AlSe

Заглянул! Почитал!  :Ok:  
Стихов не слагаю, но экспромтик написал: 
Жаль что времени у нас мало,
Жаль оно так быстро летит,
Но меня это счастье застало,
Ну а тех кто не видел прости. 

Обязательно загляну ещё. Перечитаю внимательней.

----------


## Татьянка

> Жаль что времени у нас мало,
> Жаль оно так быстро летит,
> Но меня это счастье застало,
> Ну а тех кто не видел прости.


Я простить была бы рада,
Только знать бы, вот за что?
Для меня он, как награда,
Пуцелуй же, как вино...

Хмелем голову дурманит,
Опьяняет, веселит...
То отпустит, то поманит...
Без него не буду жить...

:biggrin:  Во, экспромт родился...

----------


## Гуслик

Опять одна. Опять не спится.
Печально смотрит на луну.
Она - Тамбовская волчица.
Не оставляй её одну....

----------


## Татьянка

> Опять одна. Опять не спится.
> Печально смотрит на луну.
> Она - Тамбовская волчица.
> Не оставляй её одну....


 :Aga:   :Ok:  

 Я не боюсь одна остаться,
Я не боюсь печали, слез,
Он для меня- любовь и сказка,
Он- принц из недоступных грез.

Он моё, милое созданье,
И пусть порой жесток и строг,
 Пусть не поймут другие мирозданья,
Но, знаю без меня он жить не смог... :Oj:

----------


## Гуслик

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  ...ну,  ты понимаешь...

----------


## Гуслик

Если заглянешь в "Авторские песни от Гуслика" - мне будет интересно узнать твоё мнение. Ты заходи. если что..

----------


## Татьянка

> ...ну, ты понимаешь...


 :Aga:  :biggrin: 

Я не умею писать стихи,
Я так мысли свои выражаю...
Может порой и плохи,
А разве кто возражает...

Я вся здесь,на своих листах,
И , друзьям своим благодарна,
Что поддержат не только в словах...
А делом поддержат, подавно!!!!

Пардонте, за корявость строк, но я не пишу стихи, а так просто для себя рифмую мысли... :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Anton

> Я не боюсь одна остаться,
> Я не боюсь печали, слез,
> Он для меня- любовь и сказка,
> Он- принц из недоступных грез.
> 
> Он моё, милое созданье,
> И пусть порой жесток и строг,
> Пусть не поймут другие мирозданья,
> Но, знаю без меня он жить не смог...


_Любовь, прощает - это чудно!
Любовь всё стерпит - это так!
Я, понимаю... Это трудно...
Прощать - обиды сжав в кулак!

Но главное - ты любишь! Это важно! 
Любви сознание, нас делает людьми!
И потому, с любовью жить не страшно!
Намного хуже - жизнь без любви!_

----------


## Татьянка

> Любовь, прощает - это чудно!
> Любовь всё стерпит - это так!
> Я, понимаю... Это трудно...
> Прощать - обиды сжав в кулак!
> 
> Но главное - ты любишь! Это важно! 
> Любви сознание, нас делает людьми!
> И потому, с любовью жить не страшно!
> Намного хуже - жизнь без любви!


 :Ok:   :Aga:  
Сжимаю кулаки до крови,
Боюсь я пальцы разжать,
Такова моя сила любви,
Что все готова ему прощать...

Мне не важно, что он скажет,
мне не важно , что думает,
Просто буду его я ждать,
И надеяться, может и любит....

----------


## Anton

> Сжимаю кулаки до крови,
> Боюсь я пальцы разжать,
> Такова моя сила любви,
> Что все готова ему прощать...
> 
> Мне не важно, что он скажет,
> мне не важно , что думает,
> Просто буду его я ждать,
> И надеяться, может и любит....


_Я, когда-то свершил ошибку!
Отпустив, кулаки разжал.
И моя любовь, словно - рыбка
Уплыла в глубинную даль.

Прошли годы, но я тот момент
Словно траур в сердце держу!
Та любовь в душе без перемен
Не склоняется по-падежу!

Она дышит, горит и просит!
Она жаждет, кричит и плачет
Но мой разум иначе не хочет!
Да, пожалуй и поздно, тем паче!_

----------


## Татьянка

> Я, когда-то свершил ошибку!
> Отпустив, кулаки разжал.
> И моя любовь, словно - рыбка
> Уплыла в глубинную даль.
> 
> Прошли годы, но я тот момент
> Словно траур в сердце держу!
> Та любовь в душе без перемен
> Не склоняется по-падежу!
> ...


 :Aga:  :frown:  :Oj:  

Понимаю, как н икто другой,
Сердце рвется в клочья,
Стал он для меня душой,
Я же стала для него порочной...

Так хотелось повернуть всё вспять,
Позабыть обиды, недомолвки,
Но боюсь, а вдруг опять,
не погладит просто по головке...

Я дышу одним лишь им,
Каждую секунду вспоминаю...
Стал таким далеким, но родным.
От тоски, как на костре сгораю..........

----------


## Anton

> :frown:  
> 
> Понимаю, как н икто другой,
> Сердце рвется в клочья,
> Стал он для меня душой,
> Я же стала для него порочной...
> 
> Так хотелось повернуть всё вспять,
> Позабыть обиды, недомолвки,
> ...


_Это чувствую - ты понимаешь!
Словно листик в костре сгораешь!
Но искринка твоя выше тянется,
Светом чистым в ладонь опускаеться

Человек ты! Этим всё сказано!
Не живёт любовь безнаказанно!
Тань, не бойся коль чувства чистые!
Дни наступят, поверь мне лучистые!_

----------


## Татьянка

> Это чувствую - ты понимаешь!
> Словно листик в костре сгораешь!
> Но искринка твоя выше тянется,
> Светом чистым в ладонь опускаеться
> 
> Человек ты! Этим всё сказано!
> Не живёт любовь безнаказанно!
> Тань, не бойся коль чувства чистые!
> Дни наступят, поверь мне лучистые!


 :Aga:   :Ok:   :Oj:  

Твои слова, да богу в уши,
Чтобы умел влюбленных слушать.
И не обрекал их на страданья,
Я так устала от молчанья....

Молитвы каждый день читаю,
А иногда, грешна, гадаю...
Раскину карты на дорогу,
Кому поверить? Черту? Богу?

А может, кельтский амулет,
Купить для верности, побед?
Нет...Всё это чушь, я понимаю...
Сама себя от сумасшествия спасаю..........

----------


## Элен

Я  тут  тихонечко  наблюдаю,боюсь  спугнуть  вашу  Музу :confused: Ну  вы  даёте,однако:eek: Просто  автоматом  строчите. Ну,таланты! :Ok:  Целуйчики  обоимkiss kiss продолжайте,я  скромненько  буду  себя  вести..

----------


## Татьянка

> Я тут тихонечко наблюдаю,боюсь спугнуть вашу Музу  Ну вы даёте,однако Просто автоматом строчите. Ну,таланты! Целуйчики обоим  продолжайте,я скромненько буду себя вести..


:rolleyes: Нет, чтобы присоедениться?! :Aga:   А цалуйчаки, пасибки!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Anton

kiss kiss  :flower:   :flower:  Леночка, спасибки за цалуйчики! Так кстати!:wink: Я рад, что ещё одну родную душу встретил!:rolleyes:

Девочки, мне пора! Я пошёл тему - "Прозаические Сады" открывать! Заходите в гости!!!

----------


## AlSe

> Я простить была бы рада,
> Только знать бы, вот за что?
> Для меня он, как награда,
> Пуцелуй же, как вино...


Простить за то, что не всем дано
Дать оценку твоим твореньям
А поцелуй же, что как вино
Пусть будет слаще, чем все варенья...........

Во, млин. Расписался..........

----------


## Элен

Ну  вот,спугнула...:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки, мне пора! Я пошёл тему - "Прозаические Сады" открывать! Заходите в гости!!!


 :Aga:   обязательно забегу, но позже, сегодня опять укачу ин Москау, приеду 28 апреля и там поселюсь!!!:biggrin: 





> Простить за то, что не всем дано
> Дать оценку твоим твореньям
> А поцелуй же, что как вино
> Пусть будет слаще, чем все варенья...........
> 
> Во, млин. Расписался..........


:biggrin: 

Пиши, твори,расписывай листочки
Не бойся душу открыть,
Могут корявыми быть строчки,
Это не главное, главное ЖИЗНЬ!!!

Живи и радуйся моменту,
Который будет в данный час,
А верить в счастье,как в примету,
Не надо, пусть  ОНИ оценят нас.

Те, кому, мы песни посвящаем,
Кому строчим сие "акынство"
Ведь, главное себя же не теряем.
А за эмоции мне никогда не стыдно!

Экспромт, простите за корявость в очередной раз! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## радуга

*Anton*,
*Татьянка*,

ребята, вы просто супер

получила море удовольствия

спасибо вам

----------


## Anton

Танюша, если у Тебя будет интерес и время, посети, пожалуйста мой "Прозаический Сад". Я поместил там рассказ "Последнее Письмо". Хотелось бы иметь твой отзыв! Спасибо! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## elbrus

*Татьянка*,
прочетал ваши стихи,красиво :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> прочетал ваши стихи,красиво


:rolleyes: О!!!!! Новичок!!!! Спасибо за посещение моей темки!!!  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

:frown: решила поднять немного темку, поэтому пишу из старенького....Новые вечерком!!!! :Aga:  :smile: 
**********************************************************
Злость меня съедает.
Гложет изнутри.
Я себя теряю
На жизненном пути.

Всё иду куда-то
Не боясь упасть.
Ничего не надо,
Лишь бы не пропасть.

Исчезает тело,
Исчезает тень.
Ты же был и не был,
Как коньячный хмель.
*

----------


## Татьянка

Я села в «лодку жизни»,
Держу в руках весло.
Куда мне плыть? Не знаю…
А впрочем, все равно…

Пусть унесет теченье,
Потоком мутных вод.
Мои грехи, сомненья,
Всё, чем жила сей год…

Сплету венок из лилий,
Рубашку с осоки,
Прости меня, мой милый,
Что стали далеки…

Вода ласкает тело,
Холодною рукой,
Подземное теченье,
Несет уже с собой…

Расправлю крылья-руки,
Отдамся воле волн,
Я навсегда решила, 
Покинуть этот дом.

И на твоем пороге,
Мне больше не стоять,
Я села в «лодку жизни»,
Чтоб снова всё начать…

----------


## Татьянка

:Tu:  что-то у меня не пруха..... куча мыслей...а изложить не могу....строчки рассыпаются, как бусинки с нитки бус.... хочется кричать от бессилия и обиды...ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

*Татьянка*.... Давай я нитку подержу....:smile:

----------


## Фантом_АС

Привет Татьяна!!!! Приятно видеть тебя новой, на той же кухне:wink:  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка.... Давай я нитку подержу....


 :Aga:   :flower:   :Oj:  
Если нитку от бус, подержит друг,
Может она никогда не порвется...
Только ведь так не бывает - вдруг...
Что кто-то нечаянно вслед улыбнется...




> Привет Татьяна!!!! Приятно видеть тебя новой, на той же кухне


 :Oj:  Приветики!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Привет, солнце. Помнится, когда-то, ты не хотела выставлять свои стихи сюда. А теперь, ты прям-таки процветаешь :) Я очень рада, что могу почитать твоё творчество, такое близкое мне по духу. Даже нет. Я счастлива! Ты молодчинка! Целую в обе щёчки!

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
 :flower:   :Oj:   Спасибки родная!!!

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  вот..... что-то ...накрапалось...

*Сегодня день душевных откровений,
Сегодня вечер только для меня,
Сегодня ночь для сладостных мгновений,
Сегодня буду только я твоя.

И пусть не наступает долго завтра,
И пусть не будет никаких проблем,
И пусть немного не такая правда,
И пусть в ней множество дилемм.

Я счастлива, а этого не выразить словами.
Я счастлива, что ты такой родной.
Я счастлива, что ты обнял меня руками,
А если честно, то обнял душой…

А завтра, может, вновь затянут небо тучи.
А завтра, может, будет много слез…
Я не хочу об этом думать,
Сегодня я построю замок «Сладких грёз»…*
 :Oj:  ...простите...вот....

----------


## Котёнок Джу

ТАНЯ! ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО! Я В ВОСТОРГЕ! КАКАЯ ГЛУБИНА МЫСЛИ!!! ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНО! ТЫ - ГЕНИЙ!

----------


## Татьянка

*Котёнок Джу*,
:eek: ...ну это, конечно громко сказано.... Спасибо, за такой отзыв!!! Приятно....но слишком громко... :Aga:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Татьянка

:wink: А это про те самые бусы, которые рассыпаются..периодически...
*Бусинку за бусинкой на нитку надевала,
Я ещё девчонкой о любви мечтала.
Бусинка за бусинкой, событийный ряд.
Горести и радости, всё идет подряд.

Надо принимать всё, как в жизни есть.
Не терять при этом гордости и честь.
Если, вдруг, сегодня бусинка - темна,
Завтра, знаю точно, посветлеть должна.

А ещё бывают бусы – разноцветные,
Красные, зеленые, желтые, небесные…
Всё от нас зависит, люди в этом мире,
Какого цвета  бусинки на нитку насадили.

Красные от страсти, секса и любви.
Желтые от солнышко, что греет изнутри.
Зеленые, как травы, умиротворяют взор.
А голубые – это небо, после темных гроз.

Ты не бойся нитку, друг мой разорвать,
Ведь найдутся люди, помогут нанизать.
И опять в колоре будет разный цвет,
Это -  жизнь, дружочек, из горя и побед!!!*

----------


## Татьянка

:Tu:  после дня рожденя пришло только это.. такого разочарования не было давно... и самое обидное человек не понимает, в чем не прав...
*Мне жизнь моя, как наказанье свыше.
Порой люблю, а чаще ненавижу.
Я задыхаюсь от бесчувствия людей,
От тупости, нелепости идей…

Кто королем себя сегодня возомнил, 
И просто на сердце ногою наступил.
Так потоптался… вмятина видна,
Не слишком много я тебе должна?

Ты не пытался, просто человеком быть?
Не фанатеть!!! А уважать? Любить?
Иль, это ниже Ваших царских плеч?
Гораздо проще душу мне отсечь…

И ты не прав, не любят дамы сволочей,
Они за масками всегда найдут людей…
Ты ж с масочкой своею так сроднился,
До уровня… дерьма (пардонте) опустился…*
 :Tu:  И если ещё не так давно  была вера в порядочность, то теперь.... её нет....обидно до слёз....и главное не могу понять за что....

----------


## Элен

Танюшенька,стихи  обалденные,очень  хорошие,только  кто  ж  тебя  так  обидел? Бог  ты  мой,за  что,такого  человечка...Ну  не  лей  ты  попусту  слёз,перечеркни,начни  писать  солнечные  стихи,подпевать  радужные  песни  и  улыбайся,тебе  к  лицу.:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюшенька,стихи обалденные,очень хорошие,только кто ж тебя так обидел? Бог ты мой,за что,такого человечка...Ну не лей ты попусту слёз,перечеркни,начни писать солнечные стихи,подпевать радужные песни и улыбайся,тебе к лицу.


:wink: Улыбаюсь...сквозь слёзы порой....но, что бог не делает, всё к лучшему!!! :Aga:

----------


## Anton

> после дня рожденя пришло только это.. такого разочарования не было давно... и самое обидное человек не понимает, в чем не прав...
> *Мне жизнь моя, как наказанье свыше.
> Порой люблю, а чаще ненавижу.
> Я задыхаюсь от бесчувствия людей,
> От тупости, нелепости идей…
> 
> Кто королем себя сегодня возомнил, 
> И просто на сердце ногою наступил.
> Так потоптался… вмятина видна,
> ...


_Нам, жизнь твоя – благословенье свыше!
Люби, мы на любовь невзгоды спишем!
Так часто слышим: «любить» и «ненавидеть».
Непросто – жить. Непросто – не обидеть.

Мы любим тех, кто любит своё Эго.
И в таких душах, слова любви - лишь эхо.
Но, что поделать – несём любовный крест
И любим подлецов порой, какими они есть...

Нам топчат душу, а мы любим, как Иисус.
Нам режут сердце, а мы любим... Ну и пусть!
Попробуй: любить чаще, а реже ненавидеть,
Ведь нам от Господа дано – в них лучшее увидеть...

Нам, ненависть сжигает только душу!
А ярость - ослепляет, и мы дальше - рушим!
И разжигаемся, и также - убиваем,
И в гневе, честь теряем. И не побеждаем!_

----------


## Anton

> :wink: А это про те самые бусы, которые рассыпаются..периодически...
> *
> Бусинку за бусинкой на нитку надевала,
> Я ещё девчонкой о любви мечтала.
> Бусинка за бусинкой, событийный ряд.
> Горести и радости, всё идет подряд.
> 
> Надо принимать всё, как в жизни есть.
> Не терять при этом гордости и честь.
> ...


Привет Танюша! Теперь ты где-то затерялась... :rolleyes: Жду твоих замечательных обновлений! 
Очень классно и складно написано про бусы. Похоже по стилистике на моё старое стихотворение про жемчужины.
У меня почему-то сразу рождается мотив на такую современную русскую поп-балладу в сопровождении народных инструментов и муз. клип с "тремя девицами"...:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Привет Танюша! Теперь ты где-то затерялась...


 :Oj:  Приветики!!! Дела...дела..дела...:rolleyes: 



> Очень классно и складно написано про бусы. Похоже по стилистике на моё старое стихотворение про жемчужины.
> У меня почему-то сразу рождается мотив на такую современную русскую поп-балладу в сопровождении народных инструментов и муз. клип с "тремя девицами"...


:eek: ...слов нет... не представляю свои слова с музыкой...кажется бредом.... :Aga:  



> Жду твоих замечательных обновлений!


Обновляю!!!!
***********************************************
Капли пота на лбу
Испарина на теле.
Я себя не люблю,
Когда болею неделями.

Вредность льет через край,
До столба докопаюсь.
Жизнь со мною не рай,
Если я раздражаюсь.

Боль сдавила висок,
Раздирает на части.
Надавить на курок,
И пройдут все напасти.

Я устала болеть
То душою, то телом.
Я мечтаю взлететь
Белым голубем в небо!!!
***************************************
Когда зарождается жизнь,
Женщина это знает.
Чувствует, как внутри
Этот кто-то её наполняет.

Этот кто-то ей ставит задачи,
Что ей делать, как дальше «идти».
А она, вдруг, игру принимает!!!
И не думает, что впереди…

Она знает, что  будет одна,
Это хрупкое чудо растить…
А того, кто мог папою стать,
Навсегда можно смело забыть!!!

Он узнает, про этот «подарок»,
И отправит её на аборт.
Так, не трать свои нервы  даром.
Он -  отцом быть ещё не готов…
Вот....кому-то может не понравиться, но..что делать...всем не угодишь...:rolleyes:1- Это из "древнего", написано пару месяцев назад....2- последнее...:smile:

----------


## Ленок

*Татьянка*,
 Молодец!!!! Последнее прям отражает нашу сегоднешнюю ситуацию в мире

----------


## Татьянка

> Молодец!!!! Последнее прям отражает нашу сегоднешнюю ситуацию в мире


:frown:  :Aga:   Это точно....а жаль...

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Спасибо за посещение моей темки!!!!

:rolleyes: А теперь, простите, что наболело. Не судите строго, хочу напомнить, что для меня, это просто отдых и выражение таким образом мыслей и эмоций!!!! :Aga:  :smile:

Как только ты захлопнул дверь,
Дышать намного легче стало.
Я не боюсь теперь потерь,
Я просто от тебя устала…

И в этом нет ни чьей вины,
Мы слишком разные с тобой.
Я не любила никогда, прости…
Ты был, увы, не мой «герой»!!!

Я так стремилась победить,
Что слишком увлеклась …
Но, это бред, нельзя так жить,
И лгать я зареклась…

Прости, что больше меня нет,
Прости, что "Так" исчезла.
Прости, но ты - "звено побед",
Прости, что для тебя нет места...

Не говорите, что жестока,
Что не красиво ухожу...
Ждала когда-то, очень долго...
Мне скучно, больше не хочу....:rolleyes:

----------


## Senia

> А теперь, простите, что наболело.


 :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Элен

Танюшка,прости,что  давно  не  заглядывала :Tu:   :flower:   - столько  дел...:eek: 
Ты - умничка kiss

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Татьянка*,
Танюш! Я в шоке!!!!! Я всегда читала твои стихи, и всегда была поражена их глубиной. Но вот, последнюю страничку, читала лишь до стиха "Друзьям"..... А сегодня прочла остальные.:eek: 
У меня слов нет!!!! В них вся жизнь. С её надеждами и разочарованиями. С ожиданиями и болью разлуки. Обалденные стихи! Молодчина!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Респект!! :Aga:  :rolleyes:  :Ok:

----------


## Гуслик

Про " звено побед" - молодец! Так всё знакомо...и с той и с другой стороны.  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Senia*,
 :Oj:  
Спасибки!!!! Целую много раз, заходи в гости!!!

*Элен*,

kiss  Ленуся, люблю, люблю, люблю!!!! Спасибо за всё!!!!




> В них вся жизнь. С её надеждами и разочарованиями. С ожиданиями и болью разлуки. Обалденные стихи! Молодчина!!!!!!!   Респект!!


 :Aga:  :frown:  К сожаленью....слишком много было негатива, но надеюсь, что скоро откроется новая дверь и я в неё войду...:wink: 

 :flower:   Спасибки за теплоту и понимание!!! Заглядывай!!!:wink:  :br:  




> Про " звено побед" - молодец! Так всё знакомо...и с той и с другой стороны.


 :Oj:   Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  Хочу предоставить на ваш суд, одно очень старенькое стихотворение, это было так давно, что кажется, что не со мной...:biggrin:  Надеюсь, что никому не придется пережить такой ужас!!! :Aga:  


*
Ты разорвался между нами.
Ты врешь и ей, ты врешь и мне.
Ты говоришь, что занимаешься делами,
А сам блядей цепляешь в кабаке.
Смешно ведь право и нелепо,
Так изворачиваться, лгать.
Пора решиться и сказать нам смело,
Что не способен ты с одною спать.
Но вы мужчины, словно дети,
Одну целуете, с другою спите,
А третьей пишите стихи.
Потом, вы нас же ненавидите,
И всё вопите, что отношенья не легки…
По мне, ты в поведенье хуже бабы,
Пытаешься всё время улизнуть.
И я считаю, что ты очень «слабый», 
Уже пора найти свой в жизни путь…*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> По мне, ты в поведенье хуже бабы,
> Пытаешься всё время улизнуть.
> И я считаю, что ты очень «слабый», 
> Уже пора найти свой в жизни путь…


Класссс!!!!!!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Ленок

> Но вы мужчины, словно дети,
> Одну целуете, с другою спите,
> А третьей пишите стихи.


*Татьянка* Класс!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Звёздочка*,
*Ленок*,

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Девочки, спасибо вам!!!!

----------


## Света Х

*Татьянка*,



> Моему сыночку Ванечке!!!!   
> 
> Теплая ладошка
> В маминых руках
> Пусть дрожит немножко.
> Это детский страх.
> 
> Ты, не плачь, мой сладкий,
> Слезки убери.
> ...


 Танюш, стишок для сыночки ОБАЛДЕННЫЙ  :Oj:   в него ты вложила столько материнской любви и ласки, молодец  :Oj: очень многое твоё мне нравится и во многом узнаю себя  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Света Х*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Спасибо!!! Сыночка, самый дорогой для меня человечек, может поэтому и стихи такие!!! :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

:eek:  в недрах своей тетради под названием "ноутбук" откопала следующее... И удивилась, а почему нет....

*Ты сказал, что меня совсем не знаешь,
Но такого, ведь, не может быть.
Дорогой, родной мой, ты лукавишь,
Чтобы истины лицо укрыть.

Ты любовь припрятать хочешь глубже,
В необъятных уголках своей души.
Всё пытаешься казаться равнодушным,
А от страсти, словно зверь рычишь…

Вновь тела сливаются в едино.
Плавятся от секса, как металл.
И в момент такой, не очень длинный,
Верю, что меня ты лишь искал.

Поцелуем губы страстно обжигаешь.
Нежною рукой ласкаешь стан.
Ты открыт, как книга, и не знаешь,
Что самим собою наконец-то стал.*:rolleyes: :tongue:

----------


## Snegik

"Как только ты захлопнул дверь,
Дышать намного легче стало.
Я не боюсь теперь потерь,
Я просто от тебя устала…"

Еще одна до боли знакомая темка :-)

----------


## Татьянка

> Еще одна до боли знакомая темка :-)


.... печально, но факт.... и не у меня одной....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Поцелуем губы страстно обжигаешь.
> Нежною рукой ласкаешь стан.
> Ты открыт, как книга, и не знаешь,
> Что самим собою наконец-то стал.


Ну молодчинаааа!!!!!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:  :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну молодчинаааа!!!!!!!!!


:rolleyes:  Стараемси.....

 :flower:   Спасибки!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*Я скрылась в городе чужом,
Я спряталась в чужой квартире.
Но позабыла об одном,
Что от себя не скрыться в этом мире.

Зачем бежать и путать след,
Как зверь, чтоб избежать ловушек.
И прав мой брат, ведь это – бред,
И кто сказал, что дальше лучше?

Но и без веры жить нельзя.
И не надеяться на чудо,
Все знаю наша жизнь – игра!
Сегодня – плохо, завтра – круто…*

----------


## evgany1203

Супер 5 былов :Ok:

----------


## elbrus

> *Я скрылась в городе чужом,
> Я спряталась в чужой квартире.
> Но позабыла об одном,
> Что от себя не скрыться в этом мире.
> *


по моему лучше нескажеш  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я скрылась в городе чужом,
> Я спряталась в чужой квартире.
> Но позабыла об одном,
> Что от себя не скрыться в этом мире.
> 
> Зачем бежать и путать след,
> Как зверь, чтоб избежать ловушек.
> И прав мой брат, ведь это – бред,
> И кто сказал, что дальше лучше?
> ...


Твой брат прав на все 100%!!!!!! Молодец Танюша! Супер стих!! :Ok:   :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Татьянка

*evgany1203*,



> по моему лучше нескажеш





> Твой брат прав на все 100%!!!!!! Молодец Танюша! Супер стих!!


 :flower:   Девочкам цветочки!!! Мальчикам- пивка!!! :Pivo:  :biggrin: 

Спасибо!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

:Vah:  Нашла стихотворение с пятнадцатилетней выдержкой!!!!
*
В мире столько зеленых глаз,
Пробуждающих сладостный стон,
Но никто не нужен сейчас
Только он, только он…
   Он, как песня и в горе и в радость…
   Он, как сказка в холод и зной…
   Он, как милая детская шалость,
   Только мой, только мой, только мой.*
:eek: С ума сойти!!! Я оказывается, всегда была такая "влюбчивая ворона":tongue:  :Aga:  :biggrin: Не судить строго, творчество, можно сказать ребенка!!!kuku

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Но и без веры жить нельзя.
> И не надеяться на чудо,
> Все знаю наша жизнь – игра!
> Сегодня – плохо, завтра – круто…


смысл очень позитивный! :Ok:  





> Ты разорвался между нами.
> Ты врешь и ей, ты врешь и мне.
> Ты говоришь, что занимаешься делами,
> А сам блядей цепляешь в кабаке.
> Смешно ведь право и нелепо,
> Так изворачиваться, лгать.
> Пора решиться и сказать нам смело,
> Что не способен ты с одною спать.
> Но вы мужчины, словно дети,
> ...


очень жизненно...
сама не сталкивалась (маленькая ещё:rolleyes: )...
но очень классно!

----------


## Татьянка

*Aktrisa777*,
 Спасибо!!!!




> сама не сталкивалась (маленькая ещё )...


И не надо!!!! Только море счастья и никакого разочарования тебе, Малыш!!!

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  В тему о разочаровании...

*Разочарование, нахлынувшей волной,
Накрыло мозг и душу «с головой».
Анализирую и думаю о том,
Что, слава богу, я закрыла «том».
Все «книги жизни» так похожи на одну.
Любила, радовалась, страдала, но живу.
Карабкалась куда-то из последних сил.
Убил там кто-то, кто-то возродил.
Порою страхом сердце так сжимало,
Что света солнца становилось мало.
Луна, печальным ликом, освещала путь,
Тем, кто в Жизни ищет Смерти суть.
Азарт, адреналин, беспутство зажигало
И к новым подвигам порою пробуждало.
Но радости не наступало от побед,
Лишь глубже пряталась в пушистый плед.
Иль кошкой забиралась на колени,
И нежилась от неги и от лени.
Так всё прошло, всё потерялось на страницах,
Лишь капелька слезы замерзла на ресницах…*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> В мире столько зеленых глаз,
> Пробуждающих сладостный стон,
> Но никто не нужен сейчас
> Только он, только он…
>    Он, как песня и в горе и в радость…
>    Он, как сказка в холод и зной…
>    Он, как милая детская шалость,
>    Только мой, только мой, только мой.


Класс!!!!:biggrin:  :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:  



> С ума сойти!!! Я оказывается, всегда была такая "влюбчивая ворона"   Не судить строго, творчество, можно сказать ребенка!!!


 :Vah:  Нисебефига "дитё" :Vah:   Все б так писали:biggrin: в том возрасте.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Разочарование, нахлынувшей волной,
> Накрыло мозг и душу «с головой».
> Анализирую и думаю о том,
> Что, слава богу, я закрыла «том».
> Все «книги жизни» так похожи на одну.
> Любила, радовалась, страдала, но живу.
> Карабкалась куда-то из последних сил.
> Убил там кто-то, кто-то возродил.
> Порою страхом сердце так сжимало,
> ...


Ну, .... ну просто слов нет!!! Танюш, молодчина!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## ищу смысл жизни

В глазах её и злость и слёзы,
А на губах ухмылки след.
Она совсем не любит розы.
Выходит очень редко в свет.

Мужчин, так просто ненавидит.
Не верит больше никому.
Зачем-то смысл жизни ищет.
Сама, не зная почему.

А, глядя, ведь, никто не скажет,
Что так несчастлива она.
Поможет, спросит и подскажет.
Всегда приветлива, мила.

И кажется порой такою близкой.
Всё это – маски, а не лица!
Не будет никогда домашней киской,
Она для всех – «Тамбовская волчица»!!!

И мой совет вам: « Берегите ручки,
Когда решите гладить против шерсти.
Я вижу наперед все эти штучки
И мщу, ведь это дело чести»!!!


если не читать третюю строчку то этот стих полностью обомне.......


P.S. все стишки просто супер.......продолжай писать...... :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Нисебефига "дитё" Все б так писали в том возрасте.


:rolleyes: ... я ещё и не так писала..только пока не найду дневники, найду покажу, там пипец...:eek:  :Aga:  



> P.S. все стишки просто супер.......продолжай писать......


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

> В тему о разочаровании...


Ну разве это разочарование? Вот когда в черном пакетике кирпичей не хватает - Это да! 
А так, что с того, что 


> всё прошло, всё потерялось на страницах,
> Лишь капелька слезы замерзла на ресницах…


Нечего плакать на морозе!

А если серьезно, то молодец! Жду новых стихов с нетерпением! Пиши, ты умничка! :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну разве это разочарование? Вот когда в черном пакетике кирпичей не хватает - Это да!


:biggrin: Так от того и расстройства все...что они закончились... :Aga:   :Tu: 



> Нечего плакать на морозе!


:rolleyes: Больше не буду..и целоваться тоже...:biggrin:




> А если серьезно, то молодец! Жду новых стихов с нетерпением! Пиши, ты умничка!


А , если я скажу серьезно, то спасибо Руланчик за посещение моей странички, очень приятненько, целулю сотню раз!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

> Больше не буду..и целоваться тоже..


Не цылавацца можна)) только не с Терминатором и не с Рыбакопам)))

----------


## PAN

> А если серьезно, то молодец! Жду новых стихов с нетерпением! Пиши, ты умничка!



Подписуюсь под каждым словом.... :Ok:  




> цылавацца можна


Под этими тоже....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> Подписуюсь


Не летом подписуюсь не канает! На асфальте ниче не видать! А вот зимой это да!)))

----------


## Татьянка

> Не цылавацца можна))


 :Vah:  Рассматриваю как предложение!!!! Диплом защитишь, расцелую!!!!:rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Так я диплом летом защитю))) 
И значит как цылавацца, так можно, а как замуж так молодой слишком???

----------


## Татьянка

> И значит как цылавацца, так можно, а как замуж так молодой слишком???


:rolleyes:  :Vah:  Целоваться мона, а замуж ни-ни!!! И тебе жениться не советую!!! Гуляй, пока молодой!!!:cool: Да и зачем тебе такая "старая вешалка", как я!
:wink:  Давай я тебе Танюшку"Звездочку" сосватую? :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

Из старенького, простите, но пока не успеваю из блокнота в ноут перенести из нового, накопились "автобусно-остановочные записки" и некогда....:frown:  :Aga:  
* Мы с тобой, как день и ночь.
 Мы с тобой очень разные.
 Я хотела бы тебе помочь, 
 Но не могу! «Разнофазные».
   Если руку тебе подам,
   Ты не посмотришь даже.
   А, когда говорю я «нам»,
   Ты произносишь «неважно».
 Тянусь к тебе, как лоза.
 А ты отсекаешь ножиком.
 А хуже закроешь глаза,
 И каплешь из них мелким дождиком.
   Как же выход найти из всего?
   Выйти в дверь? Иль может в окно?
  «Плюс» и «Минус» не соединить.
   А так разве можно жить?*

----------


## PAN

> Выйти в дверь? Иль может в окно?


Окно закрой и забей гвоздями...
Нехорошо это... (между нами...)




> А, когда говорю я «нам»,
> Ты произносишь «неважно».


Сильно...

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Как же выход найти из всего?
> Выйти в дверь? Иль может в окно?
> «Плюс» и «Минус» не соединить.
> А так разве можно жить?


не надо в окно...:frown: 
ну, а если уж "плюс" и "минус" не соеденить, может и не стоит?
и жить можно, просто пошире открыть глаза :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

*Татьянка*,
 все стихи очень понравились!

----------


## PAN

> все стихи очень понравились!


Саня, а ты подхалим.... :Vah:  .....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Саня, а ты подхалим.... .....
> __________________


нет просто честный,
нам - "без страха и упрека" врать нельзя...

----------


## PAN

> нет просто честный,
> нам - "без страха и упрека" врать нельзя...



Жму руку....

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
Я пряшол, миня цалуй!
Токма, силна ни балуй!

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка,
> Я пряшол, миня цалуй!
> Токма, силна ни балуй!


 :Vah:  Это я легко, было бы желание,:wink: 
Жалко, что мешают только расстояния!!! :Tu:  
А то в реале так бы расцеловала ,:rolleyes: 
Кровь молодая в жилах заиграла!!!:tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## Strelez

Татьянка!молодец :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*,
*Татьянка*,


А я сидю и ревноваю....:mad:  маненько....:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> А я сидю и ревноваю.... маненько....


:rolleyes: ....
Зачем ревновать? Это для слабых удел!!!
Буду рядом всегда, лишь бы только хотел!!!
А поэт молодой, будоражит хоть кровь,
Понимаем с тобой, разве это любовь?
:eek: О, млин, вот это выдала!!!! Зато красиво !!!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: Простите...для нового сейчас совершенно нет времени, но... из старенького кое-что надыбала :Aga:   Это стихотворение написано, если я не ошибаюсь в 92 году, короче мне было15, первая любовь, первые обиды, первая озлобленность на весь мужской пол:cool: !!!


Спроси себя саму Татьяна,
Его ты любишь или нет?
Ты жить умеешь без обмана?
А что такое жизнь? Сюжет?

Себя обманывать не стану,
Из жизни я плету мотки,
Как кот на мышь или сметану.
Я распускаю коготки.

Цепляю ласково, но хватко.
И отпускать не тороплюсь.
Пусть будет мне от этого не сладко,
Но потерять его я не стремлюсь.

Недаром я змеёю рождена,
Душу замедлено, но верно.
По вере, разуму себе же отдана.
Так что не сделаю, как будто и не скверно.


Самое интересное, с тех пор я стала принимать все отношения за игру, и до недавнего времени выигрывала...наверное всё-таки не умею я любить...или влюбляюсь не в тех и сразу сдаюсь....без боя...а это не приводит ни к чему хорошему... :Tu:  
Вся наша жизнь- ИГРА!!!!:tongue:

----------


## Snegik

"Как кот на мышь или сметану.
Я распускаю коготки."
Татьянка, знакомые настроения. Как змея - змею я тебя понимаю :-) Знаешь, навеяла воспоминания. Сейчас опубликую что-нибудь в своей темке (чтобы твою не засорять) из это го же периода :-)

----------


## Aktrisa777

> сразу сдаюсь....без боя


не надо так...




> Вся наша жизнь- ИГРА!!!!


 :Aga:  
но всё-таки любовь не игра:confused:

----------


## Татьянка

> Сейчас опубликую что-нибудь в своей темке (чтобы твою не засорять) из это го же периода :-)


 :Vah:  побежала посмотрю!!!! :Aga:  



> но всё-таки любовь не игра


:biggrin: Малыш  :Oj:   :flower:  , когда тебе 30, то всё превращается в игру, и тем более если разочарование за разочарованием!!! Я устала от того, что "используют" меня, и поэтому.... моя жизнь, мои чувства- это мои игрушки, не игрушка только моя семья- мама, брат, племянник и СЫН!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*,
Заходи. Я тебе вседа рада :-)

----------


## Татьянка

> Заходи. Я тебе вседа рада :-)


:biggrin:  Я уже сбегала!!! :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 мне, конечно, трудно это понять в силу своего юного возраста... :Oj:  
но я уверена, что у тебя всё впереди... :Aga:  
всё будет, главное верить:smile:  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> мне, конечно, трудно это понять в силу своего юного возраста... 
> но я уверена, что у тебя всё впереди... 
> всё будет, главное верить


:wink: А я и верю!!!! Всё когда нибудь случается!!!  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Senia

> А я и верю!!!! Всё когда нибудь случается!!!


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  :wink:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Snegik

Нынче тихо у Татьянки...
клонит к вечеру денек.
И остыл двано уж в рюмках
"бутафорский наш чаек"...

Жду обновлений :-)

----------


## PAN

> Нынче тихо у Татьянки...
> клонит к вечеру денек.



*Snegik*, запасай баранки
И малиновый пирог.... :Aga:  
Мы пошлём запросы в банки
Где у Тани счет быть мог,
Форум вдоль и поперек
Мы прочешем. Полустанки
И вокзалы в краткий срок...
На забор воткнём листок:
"Ищем мы свою зас...панку (:biggrin: )".......

Всё равно найдем Татьянку - 
Пригодиться твой "чаёк".....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*Snegik*,
*PAN*,
 :eek:  Не знала, что здесь уже гости, простите.....не успеваю всё...но буду стараться....

Пардон, пока из старого цикла.... "Девичий альбом....":rolleyes: 

*За что тебя люблю, не знаю,
Но расставаться не стремлюсь
К тебе и вечером и ночью,
Я на свидание примчусь

И буду нежно целовать тебя,
А на ухо шептать:
«О, милый, любишь ли меня
Иль лучше мне отстать?»

Ты скажешь мягко: «Я люблю!»
И улыбнешься мило
Теперь я сердце упрошу,
Чтоб больно так не ныло.*

************************************
Я тихо плачу на плече у друга,
«Меня он бросил, ты пойми.
И тихою была дорога,
Когда задумал он уйти».
  «С тобой друг другу мы не пара,
  Не надо слез, ты это знала!» - 
  Он с легкостью сумел сказать,
  «Я лишь хотел с тобою поиграть!»
Что ж ухожу. К чему страданья?
И по тебе не буду я рыдать.
Ты наплевал на все мои мечтанья,
Всё. Больше нечего мне ждать.
  Я тихо плачу на плече у друга,
  Один он смог меня понять.
  Пока не перестану сердце рвать,
  Он будет верно за руку держать.*

----------


## Snegik

:flower:  Татьянка, это тебе. Только не плачь :-)
Верю,

----------


## Snegik

что-то не то нажала, сообщение раньше времени ушло.
продолжаю.
Верю, сложится как в сказке -
принц на алых парусах, 
карнавал вселый масок,
птиц заморских голоса...

Знаю - сложится как в песне:
нотки в строй, ни звука фальши.
Главное, чтобы Надежда
шла с тобой по жизни дальше :-)

----------


## Татьянка

> Верю, сложится как в сказке -
> принц на алых парусах, 
> карнавал вселый масок,
> птиц заморских голоса...
> 
> Знаю - сложится как в песне:
> нотки в строй, ни звука фальши.
> Главное, чтобы Надежда
> шла с тобой по жизни дальше :-)


:rolleyes: 

Мой принц проехал когда-то мимо,
Сама виновата, прочь прогнала...
Искала тогда крутого с машиной,
И не заметила надежы-плеча.

Потом повстречала другого мужчину,
И всё подарить же готова была,
Он оказался обычным альфонсом,
Без кола и без двора...

Третий мерзавец, сыскать таких мало,
Четвертый наивный , до самых" бровей",
Пятый, крутой, похож на Цекало,
Шестой вечно таскал к нам блядей...

Вообщем не буду всех вспоминать я,
Был лишь единственный в этой толпе,
Но отпустила, как птицу я счастья,
И не найду его больше теперь....

Экспромтс....:rolleyes:  :Aga:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
грустно!((

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Давай я тебе Танюшку"Звездочку" сосватую?


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Кому она нужна, такая зараза вредная? :Aga:  эта звёздочка, знаю я её, встречалась:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Кому она нужна, такая зараза вредная? эта звёздочка, знаю я её, встречалась
> __________________


:rolleyes: ...было бы желание..а енту " пролетающую" мы исчо, как сосватаем.... :Aga:  :tongue:  Только добро ждем на сватовство!!!!:cool: :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*Я грехи замаливать ходила,
В храм на берегу реки,
Ничего не попросила,
Прошептала лишь: «Прости…
Прости за страх, прости за ложь,
Прости, что становлюсь слабее…
Хотят помочь, твержу: « Не трожь!»
И на друзей всё становлюсь беднее…
Я помощи и от тебя не жду,
Подай мне знак, куда укрыться,
Как отвести очередную мглу,
Как от себя самой мне скрыться?*:rolleyes:  :Tu:  :eek:

----------


## Татьянка

*Я боюсь ему признаться,
Всё прошло, я ухожу.
Стала от него скрываться,
Нужных слов не нахожу…

Повстречала на пороге,
Первую любовь свою…
Он искал пути- дороги,
И открыл, вдруг дверь мою…

Чувства, спрятаны что были,
От него и от меня,
Новым светом заискрили,
Расступилась в сердце тьма…

Это я ушла когда-то,
Чтоб найти свою судьбу…
Долго ждал, терпел, ребята,
Но сберег любовь свою!!!*

:eek: Полная бредятина...Без ста грамм не разобрать... От одного пытаюсь скрыться, а второй..еще хлеще появился из прошлого...но он женился.... и теперь... полный бред....может , поэтому и стихи такие... :Aga:   :Tu:

----------


## Настя

Молодец, зайкин, очень понравилось, очень все искренне и жизненно, продолжай в том же духе.


Очень  хотелось бы почитать и узнать твои отзывы

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я боюсь ему признаться,
> Всё прошло, я ухожу.
> Стала от него скрываться,
> Нужных слов не нахожу…
> 
> Повстречала на пороге,
> Первую любовь свою…
> Он искал пути- дороги,
> И открыл, вдруг дверь мою…
> ...


Ну, молодчинкааа!!!!!! Супер, Танюш!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> [B][I][FONT="Arial Black"][SIZE="3"][COLOR="DarkRed"]
> :eek: Полная бредятина...Без ста грамм не разобрать... От одного пытаюсь скрыться, а второй..еще хлеще появился из прошлого...но он женился.... и теперь... полный бред....может , поэтому и стихи такие...



Мммм... а мне понравился стих, романтика обалденная :Oj:  . А насчёт отношений. Мой тебе совет поменьше над ними думай и не зацикливайся на них, проще жить будет. Мы сами себя накручиваем над проблемой, которой в сущности нет.:cool: 
Мяфкkuku

----------


## Татьянка

> Мммм... а мне понравился стих, романтика обалденная . А насчёт отношений. Мой тебе совет поменьше над ними думай и не зацикливайся на них, проще жить будет. Мы сами себя накручиваем над проблемой, которой в сущности нет. 
> Мяфк


 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   Спасибки!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*Как разорвать порочный круг.
Все чувства превратились в жалость…
И не сегодня, не вчера, не вдруг,
Так…постепенно всё уничтожалось!

Вчера, ты был король, сегодня – нищий,
А завтра вовсе превратишься в «ноль»…
И плачу об одном, такой был близкий,
Теперь же, словно рана, словно боль!

Избавиться нельзя, лекарства нет.
Диагноз был поставлен мне не тот…
И как найти на всё ответ?
Ты подскажи, мой милый, мой король


*…*****************************************
Мольберт поставлен с чистым листом.
Ребенок рисует сказочный дом.
Желтые стены, лазури окно…
Изумрудные травы, и небо…светло…
Красный цветок пробивает асфальт,
Он солнышку ясному, видимо рад!
Вдруг, россыпью звезды легли на листок,
Они осветили божий порог.
Ангелочки сидят на воздушных ступеньках…
Крылья сложили и ждут вдохновений…
Как только ребенок закончит картину,
Большой человек погрузиться в пучину...*

:rolleyes: *Записки на полях...пока катаюсь в общественном транспорте... Не стала ничего редактировать...так как есть...*

----------


## Senia

> Все чувства превратились в жалость…


...........без слов   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Как разорвать порочный круг.
> Все чувства превратились в жалость…
> И не сегодня, не вчера, не вдруг,
> Так…постепенно всё уничтожалось!
> 
> Вчера, ты был король, сегодня – нищий,
> А завтра вовсе превратишься в «ноль»…
> И плачу об одном, такой был близкий,
> Теперь же, словно рана, словно боль!
> ...


великолепно!
не надо ничего редактировать, честно...
:smile:  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Таня, удивительно! У тебя такие прекрасные темы, так приятно читать! Очень здорово! Прямо таки слов нет от восхищения! Ты не собираешься сборничек выпустить? 
Забегай ко мне в гости я ужо соскучилась :)

----------


## Juli

*Татьянка*,
 добралась до твоей темки и меня прибило! открыла тебя для себя еще с одной стороны! браво!!! ромааааантикаааааааа! 
иногда хлестко и жестко, иногда нежно и мягко, но все так в тему! обалдеть!

----------


## Татьянка

*Juli*,
 :rolleyes:  :Oj:   :flower:   Спасибо за ТАКОЙ :Vah:   отзыв!!! Заходи!!!

----------


## Татьянка

:frown: ..очередной косяк....и в голове только проза..... не могу ничего не делать....ни работать...ни жить.... устала...простите.....когда же всё закончится.....я так больше не могу.....одиночество страшная вещь.....простите.....простите.....простите..................................

----------


## Bounty

Прочитала самое первое стихотворение в этой теме и сразу поняла, что у автора есть талант))) Это не простые стихотворения, не просто романтика или простое рифмоплетство... Здесь есть глубокий смысл, капелька грусти, что-то особенное, что я очень люблю в стихах)) 
Знаете, когда я впервые зашла на этот форум, думала, что люди здесь просто ищут минусовки к песням)) Но прочитав многие другие темы, я поняла кааааааак я ошибалась))) Здесь собрались единомышленники, творческие люди, с классным чувством юмора, каждый из них необыкновенно по-своему талантлив, и они собрались вместе, и это прекрасно! :flower:  
Татьянка, Танечка! Не грусти, обещаешь? У каждого человека в жизни бывают моменты, когда не хочется писать стихи, когда чувствуешь себя одиноким, когда все вокруг окрашивается в черно-серые тона... Поэтому ты уже не одинока! Все равно найдется тот, кто тебя поддержит, кто скажет, иногда даже не зная сути твоих проблем, просто скажет - "Держись, у тебя все получится, я в тебя верю!"...Пройдет время, и ты с новыми силами новым взглядом посмотришь на эту жизнь и поймешь, что все не так уж плохо! Счастья тебе! :flower:

----------


## PAN

> ..очередной косяк....и в голове только проза..... не могу ничего не делать....ни работать...ни жить.... устала...простите.....когда же всё закончится.....я так больше не могу.....одиночество страшная вещь.....простите.....простите.....простите....... ...........................


Таня.... Мы жеж рядом.... :Aga:  А ну - выше хвост!!!!...:mad: 

Это тебе.... :flower:  

Исправить твоё одиночество, увы, не могу - шибко занят уже 12 лет..... Женат.... Второй раз, и, надеюсь, последний....

Жить вообще трудно, но надо.....
А если не можешь "так" - живи по-другому.... 
Ты можешь.... ТЫ МОЖЕШЬ ВСЁ....

И не проси у нас прощения.... Мы и так понимаем.... И принимаем как есть.... И любим как можем....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:rolleyes: 
Танюша, милая Татьяна,
Ты оголила свою душу тут
Стихи твои - все без изъяна :Aga:  
До сердца каждого дойдут.

Пиши, родная, каждый день,
Мы будем ждать твои признанья.
Увидишь, боль уйдёт как тень
И наступит эра созиданья :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Танюша!
За одинчеством будут встречи
Тоска уйдет и откроешь мир
Такой звездный, как летний вечер
Найдётся и твой кумир.

Ты только не расслабляйся-
И гони грусть-печаль свою прочь
Встречным звёздам ты улыбайся-
Для того и дана тебе ночь.

Сердца стук твой желанный услышит,
Раскрой глазки - маячок ему дай 
Прилетит, как Карлсон с крыши
Только окно ты не закрывай.....

----------


## PAN

> Прилетит, как Карлсон с крыши
> Только окно ты не закрывай.....


Парень с крыши -
____Толстый, весёлый, справный...
________Рыжий огненно, как ржавый гвоздь...
Ты услышишь,
____Со стуком войдёт, как главный,
________Самый важный летучий гость....

Налетался я, скажет
____По миру... 
________По Америкам и Европпппе....
На диван твой приляжет,
____Проныра....
И погладит пропеллер на попе..... :Ha:  

:biggrin: ......

Таня... Это я тебя в меру сил радую....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah:  
Вах! И такая любоффф случается! :Vah: .... 
А на утро - блендер включается-
Всё перемелет, взобьёт, перетрет :Aga:  
И милый свой реактивный завтрак возьмет:tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

*PAN*,
Паша, спасибо, конечно, за поддержку!!! :Oj:   ...но всё настолько запуталось...что выть охото....а притворяться больше нет сил...и улыбаться ...когда слезы на глазах..... :Tu:  ...знаю, что пройдет, только вдруг поняла, что выплакаться хочется, а не кому...не поймет.... вот и понесло...здесь.... :Aga:  




> Налетался я, скажет
> ____По миру... 
> ________По Америкам и Европпппе....
> На диван твой приляжет,
> ____Проныра....
> И погладит пропеллер на попе.....


:biggrin:  А это улыбнуло...спасибо!!!! :Oj:  

*pypss*,
 :flower:   Спасибо, я ,Вас не знаю, но мне приятно, что Вы понимаете и поддерживаете, совершенно незнакомого для вас человека!!! Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Juli

> и в голове только проза


так а кто мешает выложить прозу?????? я лично очень бы хотела почитать! сама пишу иногда.....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin:  А это улыбнуло...спасибо!!!! :Oj:  

*pypss*,
 :flower:   Спасибо, я ,Вас не знаю, но мне приятно, что Вы понимаете и поддерживаете, совершенно незнакомого для вас человека!!! Спасибо!!! :flower: [/QUOTE]

 :Oj:  
Хожу по форуму - блужу, Ой -флужу
И хороших людей я нахожу :Aga:  
Хоть с рифмой я едва дружуkuku 
НО! Если ЧЁ- я поможУ :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> так а кто мешает выложить прозу?????? я лично очень бы хотела почитать! сама пишу иногда.....


:eek:... как то не думала...но попробывать можно, только у меня короткие зарисовки...даже рассказом не назовешь...:rolleyes:  вечером выставлю, если перенесу в комп, всё на листах.... (не) путёвые заметки...автобусно-троллейбусный цикл... :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: *Хотели? Получите...Этот бред!!!:*aga: :biggrin: 

*Взгляд.
Взгляд… Как много он может сказать. Сегодня одно, завтра другое. Твои глаза, никогда не лгут, и если уста говорят: «Уходи!», то глаза шепчут: «Постой!!!». Ты ласкаешь меня взглядом, осторожно пробегаешь по всему телу…и от этого сердце замирает…Только глаза говорят правду! Не надо убеждать ни  в чем, они всё сказали за тебя, тепло и ласково ты сжимаешь меня взглядом в своих объятиях, и  этого становится достаточно! И верю только им, я верю, что любовь есть… И пусть порой мимолетный холод набегает, злость мелькает, только я знаю, от чего ты так посмотрел… Обидела! Обидела словами… а в мои глаза ты не увидел… Посмотри в глаза, они не умеют лгать!*

*Опять одна.
Ночной город. Я бреду на остановку. Знаю, что должен пойти последний автобус. Последний на сегодня, но не последний до твоего дома. Ты никогда не провожаешь. И не надо. Есть пара минут, чтобы подумать, побыть с собой в согласии. Я прохожу один и тот же путь, я прохожу одни и те же ямы, всё, как всегда. Я одна и я в согласии с собой. Когда-то я думала, что вдвоем идти интересней, но…жизнь показала, что твое присутствие вызывает во мне странные чувства. Я начинаю, искать смысл в сказанных словах, искать подводные камни в твоих фразах. А так я иду одна на последний автобус и я в согласии с собой!*

*:eek: Помидорами не кидать!!! :biggrin: :tongue:*

----------


## Bounty

_Так ты и в прозе классно пишешь! Начала читать - аж мурашки пробежали)) Просто эти слова так напоминают мне о чувствах, которые я тоже испытывала... Очень красиво, очень душевно, очень-очень-очень... Нет слов!_

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Опять одна.


мамочка! как всегда на высоте :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> мамочка! как всегда на высоте


:eek: Было бы от чего....:biggrin: Бредятина, по-моему! :Aga:  

*Aktrisa777*
 :Oj:  Спасибо за отзыв!!! Обновишься, забегу проверю!!! :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Бредятина, по-моему


"Взгляд" - возможно...
но "Опять одна" - интересно...
тут уже каждому своё:smile: 
но лично мне понравилось :Aga:   :flower:  




> Обновишься, забегу проверю


:tongue: буду ждать!

----------


## PAN

> Помидорами не кидать!!!



Тока цветочками.... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  ....

----------


## Нотя

> Мы с тобой, как день и ночь.
>  Мы с тобой очень разные.
>  Я хотела бы тебе помочь, 
>  Но не могу! «Разнофазные».
>    Если руку тебе подам,
>    Ты не посмотришь даже.
>    А, когда говорю я «нам»,
>    Ты произносишь «неважно».
>  Тянусь к тебе, как лоза.
> ...


Танюш, прочитала всё!
Слов нет, сижу курю и глотаю комки в горле.

Потихоньку проходит вечер 
Я учусь быть тебе не нужной
Забываю стихи и встречи
Вновь себе, повторяя нужно!

Нужно быть от тебя подальше
Научившись быть равнодушной
Мы живем по законам фальши
И друг с другом нам стало скучно

Я учусь забывать улыбки
Обрекая себя на бездушье
Было призрачным счастье, зыбким
И любовь с глаз смываю с тушью

Я учусь забывать букеты
И поездки по зимней ночи
Прошлогоднее теплое лето
Когда ты любил меня очень

Я когда - нибудь все забуду
Разлюблю, расхочу, развенчаю
Но зачем тогда быть  друг с другом 
Извини, меня я  не знаю.

----------


## Татьянка

> Потихоньку проходит вечер 
> Я учусь быть тебе не нужной
> Забываю стихи и встречи
> Вновь себе, повторяя нужно!
> 
> Нужно быть от тебя подальше
> Научившись быть равнодушной
> Мы живем по законам фальши
> И друг с другом нам стало скучно
> ...


:eek:  Очень сильно... :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
 :Tu:  Наташ, ты видела всё сама.... И как дальше жить.... я не знаю..... тяжело..... но надо.... время всё расставит.... :Oj:  ...люблю....и никуда не деться...выкинуть....а не могу....люблю....

----------


## Виталий ЭФФ

*Татьянка*,
 Спасибо. Заставила задуматься. Сильно! Надеюсь в жизни не все так... И хочется сказать: А все таки жизнь прекрасна...

----------


## Berry

*Татьянка*,очень здорово написано!
молодец...даже слёзки наворачиваются...грустно,но написано классно! :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Спасибо. Заставила задуматься. Сильно! Надеюсь в жизни не все так... И хочется сказать: А все таки жизнь прекрасна...


:wink: Конечно, ПРЕКРАСНА!!!! Спасибо за отзыв!!! :Pivo:  




> Татьянка,очень здорово написано!
> молодец...даже слёзки наворачиваются...грустно,но написано классно!


:rolleyes:  Спасибо!!!! Ну, не могу я писать, когда всё в шоколаде....и, когда очень хреново не могу.... Поэтому, наверное всё в полутонах!!!:smile:  Спасибо, ещё раз за посещение!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: Простите, некогда, некогда, некогда... Вот чуток...

*Зачем в твоих ладонях таю, словно воск?
Зачем так больно обжигаю руки?
Ты растерял весь шарм и блеск и лоск…
И кажется, порой, что это были «глюки»…

Ты, как обтрепанная книга предо мной,
Зачитана до дыр, не интересна…
Увы, теперь я вижу, мой король,
Что превратился ты в пустое место…

Ты сам мне протянул лекарство «от себя»,
Пусть горькое до слёз и до обид.
Теперь уверена, что больше не твоя,
Хоть, сердце иногда ещё болит…

Могу спокойно, через всё перешагнуть,
И не придти по первому звонку…
И без тебя могу теперь уснуть,
Не думай, больше не люблю…

Любить тебя, лишь мука и печаль,
Ты только унижать всегда пытался,
Теперь свободна… Ничего не жаль…
Ты потерял… Ты просто заигрался…*

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 класс! очень чувственно :flower:  




> Ты сам мне протянул лекарство «от себя»,
> Пусть горькое до слёз и до обид.
> Теперь уверена, что больше не твоя,
> Хоть, сердце иногда ещё болит…


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*,
Уже забыла когда последний раз на форуме была :-) Первая свободная минутка - сразу к тебе в темку. 
Очень понравилось мне твое последнее стихотворение. Настолько переживания знакомы :-) 
И перед тем как опять убегать, хочу выразить надежду, что настроение у тебя уже исправилось и жизнь снова играет всеми красками :-) Всего тебе самого-самого доброго. твори дальше!

----------


## Benya

Танюш, прочитал все ... Все - супер !!! Зайка, но почему-то очень много в тебе грусти ... Я же видел, что ты очень добрый и жизнерадостный человечек !!! Надеюсь, что после встречи появится у тебя стихотворение, которое будет поднимать настроение любому, кто его прочтет !!!! Целую !!!! Удачи тебе !!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Senia

> но почему-то очень много в тебе грусти ...


Это точно!!!:frown:  :Aga:  




> Надеюсь, что после встречи появится у тебя стихотворение, которое будет поднимать настроение


Танюш,вся надежда на тебя  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Татьянка*,
 Давно не заходил в твою темку. Присоединяюсь к словам  Бени и Сени. Очень много грусти,а с виду такой жизнерадостный человек. Стихи отличные ,но давай уже позитив. Это тебе :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Benya*,
*Senia*,
*syroega_sv*,
 Мои дорогие, я вас очень ценю, спасибо за отзывы!!! Буду стараться... :Aga:   Позитив? Это хорошо.... Но не могу я , пока,смеяться больше... И за это простите... Там на встрече я впервые за год смеялась от души!!! спасибо вам за это!!!  :Oj:   Но сказка закончилась...Вернулась в реальную жизнь, а здесь... :Tu:   пора выбираться...но не могу.... сил не хватает....люблю....и этим всё сказано... и, как в хорошей мелодраме, один любит, а второй ...этого не понимает.... :Aga:  
Но...Когда-нибудь...И на моей дороге..появиться, тот, кто меня оценит....:rolleyes:  :Oj:   Я надеюсь!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> И на моей дороге..появиться, тот, кто меня оценит


...обязательно появится... :Aga:

----------


## Benya

> И на моей дороге..появиться, тот, кто меня оценит....  Я надеюсь!!!!


Вот это правильно !!!! Надеятся нужно всегда !!!!

----------


## Umka

> :rolleyes: 
> 
> Мой принц проехал когда-то мимо,
> Сама виновата, прочь прогнала...
> Искала тогда крутого с машиной,
> И не заметила надежы-плеча.
> 
> Потом повстречала другого мужчину,
> И всё подарить же готова была,
> ...


...двадцатый был законченным мерзавцем,
а двадцать первый... ЧЁРТ! закончилися пальцы !!! :confused:

----------


## Татьянка

> ...двадцатый был законченным мерзавцем,
> а двадцать первый... ЧЁРТ! закончилися пальцы !!!


:biggrin:  Укатал!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Смеюююююююююссссссссьььььььь не могуууууууууууууууууу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  *Навеяло..............или навеял...........*

*Как право глупо, извиняться в том, чего на самом деле нет.
Иллюзия, фантазия, полет, для книги сказочный сюжет.
Ты там, я здесь, меж нами километры…  города…
«Вы, не сказали, нет, милорд, я не сказала да…»

Так не к чему придумать мечту, которой не свершиться.
Я не боюсь… хотя… боюсь… боюсь, к тебе стремиться…
И, зная главный недостаток твой, я разум вовремя включаю,
Мы не должны доставить боль другой, ведь про нее я знаю…

Давай, забудем про слова, что ты шептал недавно…
Увы, не буду я твоя, а ты моим…  подавно…
Прости, что к сердцу так, всё близко принимаю.
Всё наигралась.  Мне пора.  Сама себя прощаю…*:rolleyes:  :Tu:   :Oj:   :Ha:  :tongue:

----------


## Umka

> :rolleyes:  Навеяло: ....


Глубоко копнула. Классно, с достоинством, мне понравилось  :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## Benya

*Татьянка*,
Молодец Танюш, мне очень понравилось !!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Глубоко копнула. Классно, с достоинством, мне понравилось


 :Yahoo:   Уряяяяя!!! Ко мне Умка заглянул!!!  :Tender:  Спасибки за отзыв....Засмусчал... :Jaison 2:  




> Молодец Танюш, мне очень понравилось !!!!


 :Kez 09:  Женечка.... так давно не встречались...Спасибки, что заглядываешь! :Sea Demon 01:  
 :Kez 06:  Ты еще жениться не передумал? А то я приеду!!! :Moinmoin 02:   :Blush2:   :Swoon2:   :Grin:

----------


## Senia

*Татьянка*,

............и новый аватар  :Ok:   :Ok:  :wink:

----------


## Нотя

*Татьянка*,
держу кулачки за тебя.

----------


## Татьянка

*Senia*,

 :Sea Demon 01:   Спасибки!!!! 




> держу кулачки за тебя.


 :Kez 07:  Стараюсь!!!!:wink:  Посмотрим, что из этого выйдет.... :Moinmoin 02:   :Wink3:

----------


## Anton

> :rolleyes:  *Навеяло..............или навеял...........*
> 
> *
> Как право глупо, извиняться в том, чего на самом деле нет.
> Иллюзия, фантазия, полет, для книги сказочный сюжет.
> Ты там, я здесь, меж нами километры…  города…
> «Вы, не сказали, нет, милорд, я не сказала да…»
> 
> Так не к чему придумать мечту, которой не свершиться.
> ...


Ну что ж, мы поиграли... Я права, права...
Но странно, ночь и кругом голова!
А вдруг - он явится и вновь найдёт слова
И может стать Татьяна от слов вдруг не своя!

Забуду извинения я и муки,
Назло врагам или назло науке!
А впрочем, жизнь тем прекрасна,
Что ожидания не всегда напрасны!

P.S. Классная аватара!

----------


## Татьянка

*Я на плече твоём никогда не усну…
За руку по городу и то не пройду…
Наша участь писать только письма в агент,
Место встречи – печально – бездушный инет!

А тепло монитора, заменяет твоё…
Смайлом шлёшь мне сердечко, но оно же мертво!
Я тебе улыбаюсь, веселюсь, щебечу,
Слава богу, не видишь, как я плачу, грущу!

Но однажды билеты, на вокзале возьму.
И в реальность твою тихо дверь отворю.
Ты мне скажешь: «О, Джана, из инета – мечта,
Ты надолго, родная?» А в ответ… тишина…* :Mauridia 07:   :Koshechka 03:   :Moinmoin 01: 

Прости.....:rolleyes:  :Oj:  :tongue:

----------


## Anton

> *
> Я на плече твоём никогда не усну…
> За руку по городу и то не пройду…
> Наша участь писать только письма в агент,
> Место встречи – печально – бездушный инет!
> 
> А тепло монитора, заменяет твоё…
> Смайлом шлёшь мне сердечко, но оно же мертво!
> Я тебе улыбаюсь, веселюсь, щебечу,
> ...


Я вспоминаю ожидания великих гениев, свои!
И без досады - процветанием, мне письма скажутся твои!  
Каким же сроком ожидания мы установим наш союз,
Так важно приложить старания, чтобы испортить личный блюз?

Или логичная исходность: обьятия наши и постель
Взамен тому, где безисходность, звучит, как слёзная капель?
Любил я - Тень, любил и Образ, люблю быть может до сих пор!
В противном случае, быть может, лежал вокруг меня б забор...

----------


## Benya

*Татьянка*,
*Anton*,
Два таланта !!!! Ну почему я не умею писать стихи .... :((( А то тоже писал бы вирши Танюшке !!! :)))

----------


## Татьянка

*Anton*,
 :Vah:  Спасибо!!!! Очень!!!! :Aga:   :flower:  




> А то тоже писал бы вирши Танюшке !!! :)))


 :Vah:  А ты попробуй!!!:wink: Буду ждать!!! :Aga:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Нотя

Танюш, написано давно но по моему
как нельзя лучше подходит к тебе сейчас.

Мне будущее связывает нитью
Единой нитью губи и глаза
Чтоб больше никогда тебя не видеть
И не сказать ни слова про тебя.

Мне причиняет боль твоя усталость
И безнадежность ожиданий – Зря!
Тебе осталось одолеть лишь малость
Прости, всё это будет без меня.

Мне жаль тревожить абсолютной силой
Твой равномерный, истинный покой
Не пожалеешь? Это очень мило 
Как мило все, что связано с тобой.

Я не разрушу чувствами уклады
Которые даны тебе судьбой
Я не имею ни желание, ни плана
Быть большим, чем обычною собой.

Как хорошо, что ты уже всё знаешь
Потоки слез, гром ярости моей,
Но очень жаль, что ты не представляешь
Что я могу быть нежности нежней.

Прости меня, пустые обещанья
Что не могу вот так про всё забыть
Твоя любовь приносит лишь страданья
Мне с нею не гореть, не петь, ни жить.

Я птица Феникс, птица возрожденья
Я умираю, что бы снова петь
И ты мне быть не можешь вдохновеньем
Ведь мне не греться нужно, а гореть.

И от того оставим все с улыбкой
Пусть будущее мне подарить нить,
Но знай я не зову тебя ошибкой
И прошлого не жажду изменить

И я так рада, что не приминула
Воспользоваться случаем, судьбой,
И что ни в чем тебя не обманула,
И, что всегда была сама собой.

Мы разные, мы глупые глухие,
Не буду объяснять, ты  всё поймешь
Когда-нибудь во времена иные
Ты сам простую истину найдешь.

Ты сочинишь прекраснейшую песню
И будет в ней живое о живом,
Мне остаётся в стороне бороться с ленью
Проявленную в испытании добром.

Не возгордись! Я знаю ты прекрасен,
Но ты не выше и лучше всех
Мне твой характер беспредельно ясен,
И я возьму на душу этот грех.

Хоть я не в силах справиться с судьбою,
А ты умеешь управлять собой
Ты только знай, я мысленно всегда с тобою
И сильным будешь как никто другой.

Мы разные, мы глупые, глухие
Но всё равно когда – нибудь поймем
Зачем нас линии судьбы объединили
Допишем повесть, песню допоём!

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюш, написано давно но по моему
> как нельзя лучше подходит к тебе сейчас.


:eek:  :Vah:   :Aga:  .... слов нет......

 :Oj:   Спасибо, роднюля, что ты есть у меня и всё понимаешь.....я заплутала..... :Tu:  ...но не попала.... :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## Мачо

> держу кулачки за тебя


не догоняю... :eek: :eek: :eek:  Танюха, ты в ВУЗ поступаешь? Стихотворный?

----------


## Татьянка

> не догоняю...    Танюха, ты в ВУЗ поступаешь? Стихотворный?


:eek: ...............

----------


## Котёнок Джу

А вот и я! МУУУУУУУУУУУР!!!!!! Как мне нравятся твои стихи! Прям обмурлыкалась вся пока читала! Танюшка, молодчинка ты наша!!! Так держать!!! обожаю тебя!!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Кстати, фото обалденное на авике! Я в восторге от ВАС, девушка!

----------


## Татьянка

> А вот и я! МУУУУУУУУУУУР!!!!!! Как мне нравятся твои стихи! Прям обмурлыкалась вся пока читала! Танюшка, молодчинка ты наша!!! Так держать!!! обожаю тебя!!!!


:rolleyes:  Спасибки!!!! Что наконец-то нашла время и для меня!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin: 



> Кстати, фото обалденное на авике! Я в восторге от ВАС, девушка!


:biggrin:  Старалась!!!! Это меня так международная встречала укатала!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  :Oj:  

*Мы были вместе несколько часов,
Но этого хватило, чтоб понять,
Как новых встреч я буду ждать.  И вновь,
Ты будешь на меня смотреть… молчать.

Да и не надо ничего и говорить,
Твои глаза всё за тебя сказали,
В них столько ласки, нежности, тепла, 
И неподдельной грусти и печали…

Как жаль, что не могу всего сказать,
Я не имею просто права…
Нам суждено с другими жить и «спать»!
А это так…  душевная забава…

Когда- то выбрали свой жизни путь,
И повернуть его не в силах…
Ты будешь всех, но не меня любить…
А я искать тебя в «любимых»…

Я улыбаюсь, только одному,
Что скоро вновь тебя увижу,
Как друга нежно…  просто обниму…
А вот за это, честно… всё и ненавижу…*:cool:

----------


## shveik78

Прочитал твои стихи и был просто поражен и обескуражен. Так все знакомо! Татьянка, самое главное не надо разочаровываться в жизни.Так не бывает, чтобы человека никто не любил, надо только оглянуться.Большое спасибо за твои стихи! Пиши еще-это у тебя здорово получается, но пусть следующие будут более жизнерадостные! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*shveik78*,
 :rolleyes: Спасибо за отзыв!!! :flower:  



> Так не бывает, чтобы человека никто не любил, надо только оглянуться.


 :Vah:   А может я не хочу больше оглядываться!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:  Боюсь шею свернуть!!!



> Пиши еще-это у тебя здорово получается, но пусть следующие будут более жизнерадостные!


 :Aga:   :Oj:  Бум стараться!!!!
*shveik78*,
 А можно узнать твоё имя,откуда ты, и очень бы хотелось посмотреть на истинное лицо, а не на этот чудной аватарчик!!! :rolleyes: :wink:

----------


## PAN

> пусть следующие будут более жизнерадостные!



Вот и я о том же всегда.... :Aga:  

Выпорол бы Татьянку в профилактических целях.....:mad: Но....

1. Уж больно хорошо пишет...
2. Лень ехать в Тамбов каждый раз....
3. Рука не подымется.... Что я , изверг что ли какой....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*PAN*,
 kiss  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  




> Выпорол бы Татьянку в профилактических целях..... Но....


:eek: 





> 2. Лень ехать в Тамбов каждый раз....


:tongue:  :Ha:  kuku

----------


## Мачо

> Выпорол бы Татьянку в профилактических целях.....


Садо-мазо увлекаешься?  Думаешь она разделит твои увлечения?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Senia

> А может я не хочу больше оглядываться!!! Боюсь шею свернуть!!!


 :Ok:   :Aga:  :biggrin:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Садо-мазо увлекаешься?


Нет... Педагогикой....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Садо-мазо увлекаешься? Думаешь она разделит твои увлечения??


:eek:  Обалдеть!!! Не надо!!! Мне этого и сада и маза по жизни хватает!!!:rolleyes:  :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Мачо

> Мне этого и сада и маза по жизни хватает!!!


:eek: :eek: :eek:  ни фига се!!! вот это да... не знал...

----------


## Татьянка

> ни фига се!!! вот это да... не знал...


:rolleyes: ...а ты многое про меня не знаешь...хоть и знакомы уже...не буду говорить сколько....не помню....:tongue:  :Ha:  :biggrin:

----------


## shveik78

татьянка, а у тебя есть ещё что-то что ты могла бы выставить? а на счёт твоих вопросов, то я не хочу пока набиваться к вам в друзья ,у менья их никогда не было, а знакомые и приятели те не в счет

----------


## Татьянка

> то я не хочу пока набиваться к вам в друзья ,у менья их никогда не было, а знакомые и приятели те не в счет


:eek: Ну и здря!!!  Да и про набивание никто не говорит, я рада всем :flower:   , а могу и сами набиться!!! :Aga:  :biggrin: 



> татьянка, а у тебя есть ещё что-то что ты могла бы выставить?


 :Aga:  :rolleyes: Надо из "дорожных" блокнотов перекинуть всё в комп, если успею, то ночью выставлю!!!:wink:  :Aga:

----------


## shveik78

татьянка спасибо тебе огромное за то что пытаетесь приютить.:-D слышал что у тебя проблемы с отсутствием интернета на выездах, то могу посоветовать следующее: если у тебя ноутбук, то подключайся через кабель к мобильнику (самая наибольшая скорость), а если стационарник, то просто с мобильника,но сначала загрузи в него программу opera mini. во всех случаях не забудь запросить предворительноу оператора  настройки gprs.;-)

----------


## Татьянка

> татьянка спасибо тебе огромное за то что пытаетесь приютить.:-D слышал что у тебя проблемы с отсутствием интернета на выездах, то могу посоветовать следующее: если у тебя ноутбук, то подключайся через кабель к мобильнику (самая наибольшая скорость), а если стационарник, то просто с мобильника,но сначала загрузи в него программу opera mini. во всех случаях не забудь запросить предворительноу оператора настройки gprs.;-)


:eek: Кто говорит?  А за совет спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## shveik78

всегда буду готов помочь такой доброй, красивой, приятной и вобще супер девченке!

----------


## Татьянка

> всегда буду готов помочь такой доброй, красивой, приятной и вобще супер девченке!


:rolleyes:  Спасибо!!! Засмусчал.... :Aga:   А почему Швейк? Но имя то хотя бы можно узнать?:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: Без комментариев....

*Я так боялась, без тебя, что не смогу
Проснуться… Или просто заболею.
Как видишь, но пока живу,
А на взаимность уж надежд не грею.

Так долго ждать и верить: «Может… Вдруг...?»
Ты позовешь, откроешь двери…
Ушла сама, мой милый друг,
И в сказку больше не поверю.

Зачем разрушили любовь?
Ах, почему  всё сами погубили?
Я не найду ответа вновь…
Мы все ответы позабыли…

Пусть для тебя горит свеча,
Которую зажгла однажды.
Не знаю… я дождусь тебя?…
А вот когда?…теперь не важно…

Я сердце берегу для тех,
Кто верит в бога и удачу.
А жить без веры – это грех,
Да не могу, я жить иначе!!!* :Aga:  :cool: kuku

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: Без комментариев...


*Я не таю обиды на тебя, мне сей порыв не нужен.
Ведь ты не болен мной, а лишь слегка простужен.
Не знаю, что произойдет, когда увидимся мы снова,
Быть может, отведу глаза, не вымолвлю не слова…

Я помню все твои слова. Как нежно руки гладил…
Хотел и мог поцеловать, но ты с собою сладил.
Не знаю, правильно иль нет,  тогда мы поступили…
Но пальцы нежности твоей ни капли не забыли…

Я помню всё… мои слова… твою улыбку…слезы…
И хрупкий лепесток, еще с росою – розы…
Один, лишь только жест, а он так много значит,
Я будто возродилась, и я от счастья плачу…

Мечтаю об одном, на миг от всех укрыться,
Остаться лишь вдвоем, пусть лишь на час, забыться…
Но… знаем, что игра… и нам проблем не нужно…
Как жаль, что ты не болен мной, а лишь слегка простужен…***********************************************************

*
Как можно говорить, кто строк моих достоин?
Кто может их читать? А кто-то нет…
Мой мир иначе, твоего устроен…
Сегодня смысл есть, а завтра – бред.

Давай, не будем, торопить мы время,
Живем, как жили, каждый по себе…
Зачем нам лишние обязанности, бремя?
И не хочу, принадлежать тебе…

Прости, но многое пока я не открыла,
Ведь с разумом, увы, еще дружу…
Не представляешь…сердце защемило,
Оказывается… всё-таки грущу…

А почему, сама не понимаю,
Ведь это, право, глупо и смешно.
Возможно, в новую игру играю…
Зачем тогда пишу? Знать мне не всё равно…

Не знаю… Я запуталась конкретно…
И встреча, даст мне шанс всё разгадать.
Тогда, пусть вьется жизни - лента,
Не долго нам осталось мучиться и ждать…* :Aga:   :Oj:  :rolleyes: :wink:  :Ha:  :tongue:

----------


## Snegik

"Я не таю обиды на тебя, мне сей порыв не нужен.
Ведь ты не болен мной, а лишь слегка простужен..."

Татьянка, очень понравилось. молодец!

----------


## Benya

*Татьянка*,
 Как всегда зайка !!! Ты просто великолепна !!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Как можно говорить, кто строк моих достоин?
> Кто может их читать? А кто-то нет…
> Мой мир иначе, твоего устроен…
> Сегодня смысл есть, а завтра – бред.
> 
> Давай, не будем, торопить мы время,
> Живем, как жили, каждый по себе…
> Зачем нам лишние обязанности, бремя?
> И не хочу, принадлежать тебе…
> ...


:eek: :eek: :eek: 
КАк долго я у тебя не былаааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!
Танют! Ну ты суперрррррррррр!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:  
Блин, вроде не двойняшки -  а мысли мои пишешь :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## Татьянка

*Snegik*,
 :Oj:   :flower:  Спасибо!!!!

*Benya*,
 :Oj:  Женечка!!! Спасибки!!! Со всеми своими заботами не забываешь!!! :Oj:  Когда увидимся? Я скучаю!!! :Aga:  :rolleyes: 




> Блин, вроде не двойняшки - а мысли мои пишешь


:eek:  НЕ надо таких мыслей!!! Выкинь, быстро!!!:mad: :biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Татьянка*, :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*syroega_sv*,
 kiss  :Oj:  
Я еще за куртку спасибо не сказала!!!!:rolleyes:  Ты рано ушел спать... :Aga:   Спасибо!!!!kiss Спас от холода и смерти, от комариных укусов!!!:biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Татьянка*,
 Всегда пожалуйста!  На диване места не было,пить надоело.Поэтому ушел спать.:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> На диване места не было,


:eek: Не правда, было!!!! Скажи, что постеснялся всех подвинуть!!!:rolleyes:  :Aga:   Ну...к Виталичу, я надеюсь...ты собираешься?:rolleyes: :wink:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Татьянка*,
 собираюсь,а там как получится!

----------


## Татьянка

> собираюсь,а там как получится!


:wink:  :Ok:   Тогда...места на диване для тебя "забью"!!!!:rolleyes:  :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

> Тогда...места на диване для тебя "забью"!!!!


 договорились  :biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> договорились


:rolleyes: ...попробуй не приехать.:mad: ..а то здря что-ли оборону буду держать...:wink:  :Aga:  :biggrin:  ЖДУ!!!!!!:rolleyes:  :Oj:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Татьянка*,
 побежал записываться в список.

----------


## Татьянка

> побежал записываться в список.


 :Ok:  :biggrin:  Давай, давай!!! За каждого принятого мне Виталич премию нарисует!!!!:biggrin:  Шучу!!!!

----------


## syroega_sv

запишусь позже,ато там тема нев ту сторну ушла :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: ...иногда и так бывает..... :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  

*Поцелуем кожу обжигаешь,
Прикосновением пальцев холодишь…
От слов свой разум потеряешь,
И сам себя за это не простишь.

Отдавшись неге наслаждений,
Уйти в сей омут с головой…
Дай бог, нам тысячу мгновений,
Чтоб позабыть про сон, покой…

Внутри всё тихо закипает,
Лишь только на руке рука…
Не знала, что и так бывает…
Как страсти глубока река…

Я отдаюсь тебе на милость,
Как победителю в войне…
И знаю, что такое снилось,
Мне только в необычном сне…

Пусть наш порыв сольёт в экстазе,
Разгорячённые тела…
И не хочу, чтоб было всё иначе,
Ведь только на сегодня я твоя…

Нам всё равно, что будет дальше?
Давай забудем про мораль…
Нет никакой меж нами фальши!
Поверь, что не скажу: «Мне жаль…»*:tongue: :rolleyes:  :Oj:   :Ha:  :cool:

----------


## shveik78

очень рад знакомству с тобой, но откуда такая интуиция и такая ненависть ко всем андреям?

----------


## Татьянка

> очень рад знакомству с тобой, но откуда такая интуиция и такая ненависть ко всем андреям?


У меня? Не правда!!! А с чего взял то? Знаешь у меня подозрение, что ты очень хорошо меня знаешь, да и я тебя!!! И очень не хотелось бы , чтобы оно подтвердилось!!!

----------


## shveik78

ты обещала что-то, где поменьше грусти, а тут опять...

----------


## Татьянка

> ты обещала что-то, где поменьше грусти, а тут опять...


:rolleyes: ...как получилось....что пришло, то и вышло... :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## shveik78

может ты и права, но в своих стихах ты раскрыла свою душу полностью и я знаю тебя только неделю, а кажется что всю жизнь

----------


## Татьянка

> и я знаю тебя только неделю, а кажется что всю жизнь


 :Tu:  ..а вот в этом не уверена...еще раз повторюсь...мне кажется, что ты знаешь кто я, а я нет....и меня это малость напрягает....

----------


## shveik78

в чем я уже успел провиниться, был укушен и перепутан с кем-то?

----------


## Татьянка

> в чем я уже успел провиниться, был укушен и перепутан с кем-то?


:rolleyes: ...таинственности много.... возможно в этом и причина.... прости, не хотела, сорвалась:rolleyes:  :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## shveik78

я не держу зла, с каждым бывает!

----------


## Татьянка

> я не держу зла, с каждым бывает!


:rolleyes: :smile:

----------


## Татьянка

*Не получилось, не срослось...
Так, видимо, угодно богу.
И, что задумано,не удалось...
Опять одна я вышла на дорогу...

Я понимаю,есть своя семья,
Обязанности перед другою...
И не узнаю никогда тебя,
Я на прощание уже машу рукою.

Прости, но лучше будет так,
Не надо нам "иллюзий рисовать",
Боюсь ударится вновь об "косяк",
Не буду, не хочу...не стану встреч искать...*

:rolleyes:  Пардон, родился экспромтс...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Не получилось, не срослось...
> Так, видимо, угодно богу.
> И, что задумано,не удалось...
> Опять одна я вышла на дорогу...


Молодца!!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :flower:  :wink:

----------


## PAN

> Пардон, родился экспромтс...



Жизнь....

----------


## Татьянка

> Жизнь....


:tongue:

----------


## Benya

Ну вот, наконец дополз до твоей темки !!! Танюшка, стихи отличные !!! Пусть в них грусть, зато все по-настоящему, никакой фальши !!! 
Чмок-чмок !!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*Benya*,
 :rolleyes:  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
И я тебя очеееееннннннньььььььь люблю!!!!

----------


## Anton

"....Поцелуем кожу обжигаешь,
Прикосновением пальцев холодишь…
От слов свой разум потеряешь,
И сам себя за это не простишь.."

Танюша, очень сочно, эротично, прямо! Молодец! Есть в Америке такой популярный среди молодёжи женский рэп-стиль, очень по стилистике на твой похожий! Прикольно! :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюша, очень сочно, эротично, прямо! Молодец! Есть в Америке такой популярный среди молодёжи женский рэп-стиль, очень по стилистике на твой похожий! Прикольно!


:rolleyes: Спасибо!!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Deep_Angel

и чего я сюда раньше не зашла???
нет мне прощенья:confused: 
очень красивые, сильные, откровенные стихи, грустные, но нам не привыкать...
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Deep_Angel*,
 :wink: Добро пожаловать!!! :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Коньячный хмель и пустота.
Ты – с кем-то там… Я – не одна…
Назло с другим пойду в кабак…
Раз не со мной, то значит ТАК…

Ну, а потом… мне наплевать…
Готова хоть всю ночь гулять.
И пусть ты злишься, просто мрак…
Раз не со мной, то значит ТАК…

Я просто всё, устала ждать…
Когда «теченье» повернётся вспять…
Давай же без «душевных драк»!!!
Раз не со мной, то значит ТАК…
***************************************

*Не знала, что так будет сложно.
Ведь, нет, привычки выбирать,
Ах, если б только было можно,
Себя на части разорвать…

С одним – Я – женщина, богиня!
И всё падёт к моим ногам.
С другим – потеря, и «души пустыня»!
Но не могу, люблю… И всё отдам…

Так где же, Боже, справедливость?
Как выбрать истину, не боль?
Мне истина, так не открылась,
Кто мой избранник, кто король…*

----------


## Капля

Молодец, Татьяна! Супер, здорово, клево, в общем мне оч понравилось:). Большой тебе респект и уважуха :-D

----------


## Татьянка

*Капля*,
 :Oj:  Спасибо!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Angelus

Ваши стихи просто потрясающие. Яркие, сочные, насыщенные чувствами и переживаниями :Ok:   :flower:  
Очень красиво, удачи в дальнейшем. 
Заходите в гости.:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

*Angelus*,
 Спасибо!!! Обязательно загляну!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*:wink:  Скажу всем по секрету....придумали с другом  новую игру..типа буриме....  и вот, что из это вышло :cool:* 

*Я хрупкою птицей, упаду на ладонь,
А ты обогрей  только взглядом...
Ты- странник, ты- путник, одинокий герой,
Хоть миг , я прошу, побудь рядом...

Ты снова - в дорогу, а я- в небеса
И наши пути, так не схожи...
Не дождь на лицо, а птицы- слеза
Упала, и ты, понимаешь, как нужен...

И вместе нельзя, и порознь - лёд....
И одиночество, снова нас душит...
Да, воля, порой, превращается в гнёт,
Мертвеют от этого души....**



*********************************

Я научусь тебя прощать…
Я научусь тобой не жить…
Всё, больше не хочу дышать,
Тем, кто готов, всё позабыть…

В порыве шепчешь, что твоя,
А после уезжаешь в ночь…
От встречи к встрече, жизнь моя,
Я не твоя, я – «безнадеги дочь»!

Ты говоришь, что я глупа,
Но, вообщем, это излечимо…
Я промолчу, к чему слова…
К чему растрачивать, напрасно силы…

Тебе, мой милый, не понять,
Что всё не выразить словами…
Порой, мудрее промолчать,
И отношенье доказать делами…*

----------


## Benya

> И вместе нельзя, и порознь - лёд....
> И одиночество, снова нас душит...


Слишком часто именно так и бывает .... Молодец Танюшка, как всегда все отлично !!! Умничка !!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Слишком часто именно так и бывает ....


 :Aga:   :Tu:  ...эт точно... ты же знаешь, родной, я пишу то, чем дышу...чем живу....:rolleyes:  :Oj:  




> Молодец Танюшка, как всегда все отлично !!! Умничка !!!!!


kiss kiss kiss  Спасибо, солнце моё!!! И я тя лю!!! :Oj:

----------


## Benya

> Спасибо, солнце моё!!! И я тя лю!!!


 :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

*Давай откроем толстую тетрадь,
И будем всё писать от строчки и до строчки,
Сегодня плачешь, завтра солнцу рад,
Сегодня – запятые, завтра – точки…

Расскажем миру  потаенные мечты,
Всё то, о чём молчать хотели…
Пока же только «Я» есть или «Ты»,
А наше «Мы», от глаз чужих укрыли…

Мы эту летопись напишем для себя…
А позже прочитаем в час разлуки…
Когда-то крепко  обнимал меня…
Когда-то целовал «чужие» руки…

Всё это было… есть… потом произойдет…
Никто не знает, что же ждет  нас, милый…
Мы просто спрячемся…  уйдем за поворот…
И там придумаем… финал красивый…*

----------


## Benya

Танюш, про красивый финал-рано! Жизнь, как и любовь-только начинается! Ты-супер! Как всегда! :-*

----------


## PAN

> Давай откроем толстую тетрадь,



Таня...  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  Воть...Паша разрешил из "Буриме" сюда перекинуть....

*Оглянуться не успела, мне уж – тридцать.
Вроде - мало, вроде бы и нет.
Некуда как-будто торопиться…
Если только в прошлое мне взять билет…

Старый я листаю свой альбомчик,
Вот мне три, а здесь уже все пять…
Во! А это друг мой – Вовчик!!!
Мы в песочнице любили с ним играть!

Перекинута ещё одна страничка,
Первый класс – в косичках белый бант!
Худенькая девочка, как спичка,
И глаза на всё испуганно глядят…

А потом «рванули» птицей – годы…
Перемена в школе… снова я…
Вовчик за спиной, какой-то «новый»...
И в глазах теперь «кураж огня»…

Вот на физике мы «сферу» изучаем,
Но мне «пофиг», что «зубрит» сосед…
Вовка васильковых глаз не сводит…
Я краснею… лучше в мире его нет!!!

Он вчера мне прошептал, что любит,
И впервые в губы целовал…
«Мелюзга» же мелом тротуар всё портит…
«Таня плюс Володя» написал…

Первое свидание, украдкой…
Первая записка про любовь…
Первые стихи в тетрадке…
Жаль не повториться это вновь...

Нет, не позабуду, это точно…
Первыё объятья, нежный взгляд,
И никто свистеть не будет ночью…
Вызывая гнев соседей и собак…

Но, увы,… закончена учеба…
И закончен, школьный наш роман…
Я уехала до города Тамбова…
А его скрыл Питерский туман…

Порвала сама, когда-то наши чувства…
Раздавила, будто это – клоп…
Нет надежды, что случится чудо,
Вновь, мой Вовка ступит на порог…

Вот промчалось время незаметно,
Нам теперь уже по тридцать лет…
Он живет, наверное, красиво…
А я в прошлое беру билет…

Я боюсь проснуться в настоящем,
Оглянувшись, увидать лишь пыль,
Он – счастливый, весь такой успешный…
А моя жизнь… так не жизнь, а гниль…*

----------


## PAN

> Воть...Паша разрешил



:biggrin: .......

----------


## Татьянка

*Вот...из буриме....какая-то хрень получилась... но принято переносить - переношу... готовьте помидоры( повторюсь, в сетках:biggrin: )*
*
Короче...вот.... моя "жють"... дюже слова заковыристые....  :rolleyes:  :biggrin:* 

*Тапочки
Подделка
Приём
Красный
Говорить
Девять
Современный
Аванс
Сальса
Шнурок....*

*А это...это....* *
Когда человеку туго,
Не знает где выход искать…
Он вновь начинает дорогу,
Он вновь начинает шагать…

Он в истине ищет подделку,
Враньё отметает, как суть,
Нет совершенству придела,
Он просто мечтает уснуть.

И если устали вдруг ноги,
И ритм отбивают не тот,
Шнурок развязался в дороге,
Разуйся! И нету хлопот…

Иди босиком и не бойся,
Что пальцы собьешь до крови…
Во всем надо видеть свободу,
Пусть больно, ты просто живи…

Поверь, не всегда нам уютно,
Пусть в тапочках или без…
Ведь главное жить от бога,
Пусть даже всё портит бес…

Что вновь ты стоишь на распутье?
Не знаешь о чем говорить?
Тогда на приём иди выше,
Научат, как правильно жить…

Авансом дадут тебе счастье,
За все, что ещё не прожил…
Что бог отмеряет, не хватит?
А вдруг, ты вчера согрешил…

И сальсой закружит течение,
Не страшно теперь и любить…
Ты с богом шагай в своем сердце,
Не надо лишь плакать и ныть….

В такой современной трактовке,
Напишем мы всё для людей
И вместе семи будет девять
От бога заветных статей…

Идите, не бойтесь исчезнуть,
Пока вам зелёный дан свет,
А если же вспыхнул вдруг красный,
Нарушен был чей-то завет…*

----------


## Нотя

Танюш, преклоняюсь..... :flower:

----------


## Гуслик

Давно уж даже в мыслях не грешу,
Но каждый раз, стихи твои читая,
Курю и думаю, и иногда пишу
На запотевших окнах пальцем: Таня.....

----------


## Татьянка

> Давно уж даже в мыслях не грешу,
> Но каждый раз, стихи твои читая,
> Курю и думаю, и иногда пишу
> На запотевших окнах пальцем: Таня.....


:eek:  :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> хрупкою птицей, упаду на ладонь,
> А ты обогрей  только взглядом...
> Ты- странник, ты- путник, одинокий герой,
> Хоть миг , я прошу, побудь рядом...
> 
> Ты снова - в дорогу, а я- в небеса
> И наши пути, так не схожи...
> Не дождь на лицо, а птицы- слеза
> Упала, и ты, понимаешь, как нужен...
> ...


 :Tu:   :Tu:   :Tu:  Как я это всё понимаю!!!!!!
Танюш, все стихи могла бы процитировать, остановилась на этом. Ты просто супер!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Benya

Танюш... Нет слов...!!!!!! Супер!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Как я это всё понимаю!!!!!!


:wink: Мать, на нашей дороге не надо искать ничего и никого..... Я это поняла.... и теперь ЖИВУ....  :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюш... Нет слов...!!!!!! Супер!!!!!


 :Oj:  И я тебя люблю.....

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: Простите за некоторое отсутствие.... за этот период многое изменилось....в моей жизни... вот кое-что из последнего...

*Укрой меня теплом своей души,
Руками нежно обогрей.
Но, ты родной мой, не спиши,
Мою ты душу пожалей.

Ещё не принято решенье,
Ещё не ясно, что нас ждёт,
Мы ловим каждое мгновенье,
Но страшно двигаться вперед.**
***********************************

*Мы смотрим друг другу в глаза.
И дышим с тобой в унисон.
От счастья скатилась слеза,
Не верю, что это не сон.

Когда ты меня целовал,
Всё замирало внутри.
А телом так согревал,
Шептала: «Не придуши…»

От страсти к тебе вся дрожу,
И рядом хочу ощущать…
Поверь, я так сильно грущу,
Что разум боюсь потерять…* :Oj:  

*Когда хорошо....то как-то не пишется....kuku*

----------


## Anton

Ну что ты, Таня! Пишется просто по-другому и очень даже хорошо! :Ok:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Татьянка*,
Ну вот! другое дело. Хоть позитив появляться стал...
Танюш :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Отлично!

----------


## Татьянка

*Anton*,
 :Pivo:  спасибки!!!!

*syroega_sv*,
 :Oj:   стараюсь....

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: *Простите...что-то вот так...только получается....  * 


*Я так сильно боюсь тебя потерять…
Что-то сделать не так или просто сказать.
Просыпаюсь ночами, твоё имя шепчу…
Мой родной, мой хороший,  до безумья люблю…

Без тебя задыхаюсь, не могу просто жить,
Ничего мне не надо, разреши лишь любить…
Разреши просыпаться только рядом с тобой,
Говорить, что отныне, только мой, только мой…

От разлуки с тобой  здесь схожу я с ума,
Но, хочу, чтобы знал, что я только твоя!
Ты держи меня крепче, не пускай никуда,
Ведь один только шанс, нам дарует судьба.
*

----------


## Anton

Татьяна, знойное создание!
Ты, чьей любви очарование?
Неиссякаемый сосуд!
Везде успеешь: там и тут!:biggrin:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Татьянка*,
Ну...как всегда нет слов.....
Столько чувства в этих строчках....столько теплоты...
БРАВО!  :flower:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
Полный респект, как модно щаз говарить! Стихи отпад!
Кстати здрасти)) Давно не видлись! Дела смотрю все также?

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьяна, знойное создание!
> Ты, чьей любви очарование?


:rolleyes:  Вот в этом точно не признаюсь!
Кого люблю, в кого влюбляюсь....
таких на свете нет мужчин,
Он для меня, и он один!!!! :Oj:  

*Великая Артистка*,
 :Oj:   Спасибо, за приятные слова!!!! Хотя, как мне кажется "сдала".... :Tu:  




> Полный респект, как модно щаз говарить! Стихи отпад!
> Кстати здрасти)) Давно не видлись! Дела смотрю все также?


 :Vah:   Какие люди!!!! И тебе уважуха!!!:biggrin:  За отпад спасибо и прими поцелуй - kiss !!! А дела мои.... :Oj:   Лучше всех!!!!! Я такая счастливая...... что слов нет.... :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Я такая счастливая......



Вот и умница.... :Aga:  

Таня... я за тебя очень рад... :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Таня... я за тебя очень рад...


:rolleyes:  Спасибо!!!!  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

:frown: ...первый раз... и самый больной.....

*Легко обидеть словом,
Потом сказать : «Прости…
Сказал… так…не подумав…
Ну что, ты… извини…»

Да только ты не думал,
В душе теперь дерьмо,
Не надо извиняться,
Я «съем»… мне всё равно…

И кто заметит слёзы?
Бездушный мой экран?
Ему на это «ровно»,
Не лечит он от ран…

Я от тебя не ждала,
Подобных грубых слов…
Вот так и убивают,
Счастливую любовь…* :Tu:   :Tu:   :Tu:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,
ой... как всё грустно... :Tu:  
но красиво! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
желаю поменьше грустить!:wink:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Татьянка*,
Что за упаднические настроения?
Значит, меня за грусть клеймить можно....а сама?
Не спорю, написано красиво, браво!  :flower:  
Но всё-таки, ЛОВИ ПОЗИТИВ!!!!kuku

----------


## Татьянка

> Но всё-таки, ЛОВИ ПОЗИТИВ!!!!


:wink:  позитива у меня очень много.....но не умею писать я в "плюсе":rolleyes:  :Oj:   Слишком много слов, и в голове не умещаются.... :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
так, отставить есть дерьмо! пора писать че-нить веселое! пошел писать веселуху для тебя! заходи ко мне в тему!

----------


## Татьянка

> пошел писать веселуху для тебя! заходи ко мне в тему!


 :Vah:   :Ok:  Урррррррряяяяяяяяяяяяяя!!!! Рванула!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
я не виноват, что ты открываешь ссылки быстрее, чем я набираю текст!

----------


## Татьянка

> я не виноват, что ты открываешь ссылки быстрее, чем я набираю текст!


:biggrin: :tongue: .... ну..вот такая я....

----------


## dAnte

хтоп сумнивалси))

----------


## Элен

> Вот в этом точно не признаюсь!
> Кого люблю, в кого влюбляюсь....
> таких на свете нет мужчин,
> Он для меня, и он один!!!!


Как  здОрово  слышать  от  тебя  такой  позитив! Я  так  рада  за  тебя,счастливка  моя,что  в  твоей  жизни  что-то  изменилось  в  лучшую  сторону. Теперь  только  не  теряй,пожалуйста,струнку,ухватилась  и  не  сдавай. Ты  обязана  быть  счастливой - для  любимого,для  сыночка,для  мамы,для  брата,для  самой  себя,слышишь. Хочу  ещё  твоих  радостных  стихов.Ты-умничка! :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

*Для любимого сына, которого в последнее время очень редко вижу.... и очень грущу.... Надеюсь, что когда-нибудь он поймет, почему я так часто уезжала.... * 

*
И вновь всё те же шпалы, рельсы, поезда…
Устала? Вы спросите, отвечу: «Да!»
Я сына месяц вот почти не вижу
И кажется, порой, работу ненавижу…

Ну, а деваться не куда, увы…
Мы никому с проблемами своими не нужны…
Вот и верчусь, как белка в колесе,
Чтоб стало хорошо Ему, не мне…

Хочу, чтоб было ВСЁ у зайки моего,
Не знал, что жизнь «не сахар, а дерьмо»!!!
А вырастит, поймет мои все муки.
Что я работала, а не «тусила» просто так… от скуки…

Прости, сынок, что часто уезжаю.
Тебя люблю и искренне скучаю.
И знай, что ради тебя, родной,
Готова я пожертвовать собой!!!
*


*******************************************

:wink: *А это так... для поднятия темки....:biggrin:* 


*Не зная почему, я сомневаюсь…
Боюсь, теряюсь, просто разрываюсь…
И быть хочу…  и не могу иначе…
Тащусь по жизни «старой клячей»…

Галоп вперед стал просто недоступен,
Сомненьями мой мозг загублен…
В рытвинах вся дорога и ухабах…
Забыться бы сейчас в кафе иль барах…

Напиться тупо и проснуться завтра.
Но не поможет!!! Вот, где -  правда.
Что делать, честно, я не знаю…
Боюсь, в сомненьях,  счастье потеряю…
****************************************

*Ты – солнышко моё, моя ты – радость. 
Я от тебя, как свечка загораюсь.
Тобой,  мой милый,  лишь дышу.
И только для тебя сейчас пишу.

Прости, что часто от тебя скрываюсь.
От этого сама, ты знаешь, маюсь.
Надеялась, так лучше будет всем.
Расстанемся… и больше нет проблем!

Ошиблась… стало только хуже…
Ведь мне теперь никто уже не нужен.
Я лишь с тобой взмываю к небесам.
А впрочем,…ты об этом знаешь сам…
*******************************************


*За что мне дан такой подарок от судьбы?
Не знаю… И навряд ли, вам отвечу!
Как хорошо, когда могу сказать не Я, а Мы,
И крепко обнимать его за плечи…

Ты спас меня от безнадеги черных дней,
И прочь увёз от сумрака ночного.
И знаешь, мне не надо «принцев и коней»…
Тебя хочу... и никого другого…*

:rolleyes: :wink:  :Ha:  kuku

----------


## Нотя

Танюшка, плачу и рада за Вас несказанно!!! :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюшка, плачу и рада за Вас несказанно!!!


 :flower:   Спасибо, родная!!!! И я тебя очень люблю!!!! И очень скучаю... :Tu:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## bobsan

*Татьянка*,
 МАЛАДЭЦ!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> МАЛАДЭЦ!!!


:rolleyes: ....Спасибо!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Гуслик

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Хоть бы тебе поменьше разлук и побольше радостей...

----------


## Татьянка

> Хоть бы тебе поменьше разлук и побольше радостей...


 :Oj:   Спасибо. Разлуки.... это моя жизнь....а что делать....

----------


## Татьянка

:Tu:  ...ндя... дожилась...очередной кризис и застой в мозгах.... не пишется...

----------


## Juli

давно я к тебе не заглядывала...
вот забежала на минутку.а не смогла оторваться, пока не прошлась по всем страничкам.
от тебя веет искренностью и откровенностью! и от этого твои стихи живут полноценной жизнью.
мне хочется пожелать тебе как можно больше приятностей, чтоб грусть в твоих стихах была светлым и редким гостем.

удачи!! обнимаю.

ПС мне ваще после замужества не пишется. застой полный. а так нужны тексты для песен.. эх...

----------


## Татьянка

> давно я к тебе не заглядывала...
> вот забежала на минутку.а не смогла оторваться, пока не прошлась по всем страничкам.
> от тебя веет искренностью и откровенностью! и от этого твои стихи живут полноценной жизнью.
> мне хочется пожелать тебе как можно больше приятностей, чтоб грусть в твоих стихах была светлым и редким гостем.
> 
> удачи!! обнимаю.


 :flower:  Спасибки!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*Печальный взгляд бездонных глаз…
В них столько грусти… столько фраз…
Готов кричать… готов завыть…
Готов схватить…остановить…

В объятья мертвой хваткой взять,
И в мир мой больше не пускать…
Любовь твоя, как острый меч,
Мне голову срубила с плеч…

Тобой живу, тобой дышу,
С одним тобой я быть хочу!!!
Ты, как наркотик для меня,
Не приняла – день прожит зря…

Прости, что часто ухожу…
Но не могу… я так живу…
Мой мир разрублен пополам,
В одном – покой, в другом – бедлам…*

вот...простите...только на это и хватает....:rolleyes:  :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Snegik

Татьянка, опять грустишь??? :-)

----------


## PAN

> опять грустишь??? :-)


А мы её выпорем... по дружески... :Aga:

----------


## Гуслик

> А мы её выпорем... по дружески...


...давай лучше поцелуем....:tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

> А мы её выпорем... по дружески...
> __________________


:eek:  не надо... 
лучше так, как Гуслик сказал



> ...давай лучше поцелуем....


 :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

А вот вам ответ всем тем, кто не понимает грусть....:wink: 
*

Да, я грущу, о милы други…
Ведь снова… нет… опять в разлуке…
Он для меня там строит дом,
А я здесь думаю о нём…

Вот вспоминаю наши встречи…
Красивый и прощальный вечер…
Слова любви, объятья рук…
Такой тревожный сердца стук.

И, как тела слились в одно,
(Такое встретишь лишь в кино…)
Горячий поцелуй и ласки,
(В тот вечер побывала в сказке.)

И слезы счастья на щеке…
Я в нем сгораю, как в огне!!!!
Он самый лучший из мужчин,
Он – Бог мой, он – мой Господин!!!

Любить его награда свыше,
Глаза закрою и его лишь вижу!!!
Готова, всем сейчас сказать:
«Да, я люблю!!! Готова ждать!!!»


И день и два, а может вечность…
Любовь, ведь – это бесконечность…
Вот потому и слёзы… грусть…
Поймет не каждый… ну и пусть…*

----------


## optimistka17

Я пред тобой снимаю шляпу.... И за тебя я очень рада....

----------


## syroega_sv

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*Голубой дымок под потолок…
От одной другую прикурила…
Для раздумий дан короткий срок,
Я растеряна… ведь так и не решила…

А по венам вместо крови – боль…
Разбежалась… разлилась всё шире…
От людей, в шкафу, как будто моль,
Спряталась одна в своей квартире…

Устаю от ревности твоей…
Ты меня незримо ею душишь…
Ну, куда любить ещё сильней?
И кричать: « Что ДА, ты, очень нужен!!!

Я хочу, что б были вместе мы…
Чтобы день был короток, и ночь…
Что б исполнились заветные мечты…
 И красавица родилась дочь…»

Говорила, это всё уже не раз…
Но не слушал, ты, видать, порою…
Докурю последнюю сейчас…
И тихонько дверь свою прикрою…

Отключу мобильник, городской…
Интернет свой оплатить забуду…
Я устала от любви такой…
Где оглядываться вечно буду…

Вот и всё… в ведро упала пачка…
Я – спокойна…  продолжаю жить…
Коньяка, хорошая заначка…
Так умеет мысли бередить…

Дать ли шанс, а может быть не надо…
Отключить, а может быть и нет…
Я подумаю об этом завтра…
На сегодня хватит…это бред…*

----------


## Татьянка

*:eek: Опа...нашла из старенького...:rolleyes:* 

*Не знаю почему, но я грущу…
И видеть всех сегодня не хочу…
Назвал вчера убийцей он меня…
Убила не рожденное детя…

Я не хотела, делать ему больно,
Но наша жизнь пока идет «продольно»…
Когда сойдутся все пути – дороги,
Нам не подскажут, даже боги…

Ты – там, я – здесь, и всё так безнадежно,
Не надо говорить « А вдруг…  Возможно…»
Просил ты подождать.  Я буду.  Знаешь…
Ведь где находишь, там же и теряешь…


И силы ждать, дает мне лишь одно…
Любовь твоя, как в сказке иль кино!!!
И я тебя люблю до мелкой дрожи,
Ты с каждым днем становишься дороже!!!*

----------


## Татьянка

*Ещё...*

*Тишина… опять тебя нет…
Ах, до боли знакомый сюжет…
Жду звонка… сообщения жду…
Хоть устала, но спать не иду…

От волнения боль у виска,
Это сводит тихонько с ума.
Я боюсь тебя потерять,
Мне так многое надо сказать…

Рассказать, как же сильно люблю,
Как детей от тебя лишь хочу…
Как хочу просыпаться с тобой…
Целовать и шептать: «Мой, только мой!!!»*

----------


## Татьянка

:biggrin:  *Иногда рождается и такое... простите за некоторые слова...но в нашем доме есть такая поговорка, и вот оттолкнувшись от неё родилось...*

*Когда- то мой отец сказал, 
«Зачем же мучить, коли срать не хочет?»
Путь это грубо… да, не спорю
Зато подмечу, очень  - точно

Так вот зачем нам что-то там лепить,
Стараться, пыжиться и строить?
Ты прошлое не можешь мне простить,
«Зачем же срать, коль так она не хочет?»

А я оправдываться так устала,
Кричать люблю, и доказательства искать…
 Давай сейчас, мы разойдемся просто…
«Зачем же мучить, коль так  не хочет срать…»*

----------


## Очарование

Татьянка!  :Ok:   :Ok:  
Потрясающие стихи :Ok:   ну все такие грустные... :frown: 
После встречи форумчан, первым делом я стала бродить по форуму!!! Признаюсь, дура была, что раньше дальше раздела ведущих мало куда заглядывала...

----------


## Татьянка

> После встречи форумчан, первым делом я стала бродить по форуму!!! Признаюсь, дура была, что раньше дальше раздела ведущих мало куда заглядывала...


:wink:  О чём я и говорила, Дашунь!!!!  Наш форум потрясающий, когда людей узнешь в реале, то хочется общаться дальше .... везде и всюду!!!!:biggrin:  Спасибо за отзывы!!! :flower:   Грустные.... ну...да..не умею писать , когда мне хорошо, стресс влияет на мысль!!!:eek:  И ещё Дашуня буду очень рада, если встретимся в мае у Виталича. Там ПРИРОДА- ДРУЗЬЯ-И МНОГО МНОГО МНОГО ОБЩЕНИЯ...... а ещё у меня день варенья....:rolleyes:

----------


## Dium

Стихи  клевые, от некоторых даже слеза накатывается! Умничка!

----------


## Dium

Тоже когда-то пробовала писать :) 

Спой мне о радости и горе,
Когда душа покоя просит, 
Спой как плачет дождь и море,
И как осень листья сбросит.

Ты спой об утомленном цветке,
Когда на сердце холод,
Ты спой о родном уголке,
Ты пой от души пока молод.

Песню свою ты пой не смолкая,
В ней сложена жизнь твоя и моя,
И к звездам летишь, все вокруг заслоняя,
К планете муз спешишь ты всегда.

----------


## Senia

> Мой мир разрублен пополам,
> В одном – покой, в другом – бедлам…


................. :Ok:  :Aga:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Тоже когда-то пробовала писать :)


Ну так и пиши... :flower:

----------


## PAN

*Татьянка*,

Впечатлений набралась??? Жду стихов...

----------


## Татьянка

> Впечатлений набралась??? Жду стихов...


:eek:  :Ha:

----------


## PAN

Во-во... Покури и начинай писАть... :Aga:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## tamada-julia

Очень понравились стихи! присоединяюсь к клубу Ваших фанатов! :-)



и вижу, что открытий чудных,
готовит много сего  сайта путь!

----------


## КАРЕН

Почему нету продолжения????Я ТРЕБУЮ!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Почему нету продолжения????Я ТРЕБУЮ!!!!!


Творчество не терпит суеты. Не торопите Музу!

----------


## PAN

> Творчество не терпит суеты.


А я просто не терплю - говорю сразу:

ТАНЯ!!! ТЫ ХДЕ???...:rolleyes:

----------


## syroega_sv

*PAN*,
 совсем пропала. не пишется видать...

----------


## Татьянка

*PAN*,
*syroega_sv*,
 :rolleyes: Любимые мои, пока нет ничего достойного.... простите..... :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> пока нет ничего


Сама появилась - уже радость... :flower:   Мы подождем...

----------


## syroega_sv

> пока нет ничего достойного....


давай отстойное :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> давай отстойное


:eek: Ты уверен? Оно не отстойное, а личное.... Подумай, Сережа, подумай... :Aga:  :rolleyes:

----------


## syroega_sv

> Ты уверен?


тебе решать, что выставлять,а что нет...

----------


## Татьянка

> тебе решать, что выставлять,а что нет...


:rolleyes: ...ну, тогда, извини....

*Зачем ревнуешь к прошлому ты зря?
Давно пора понять, что я живу тобою.
Зачем звучат обидные слова?
Не доказала разве я любовью?

Ведь столько сказано... поступки…дело...
И все мечты о будущем, о нас....
Я отдала не только тело...
Я душу отдаю сейчас....

Прости, да может, не права порой,
Об этом говорить, ты прав не стоит,
Но откровенной стала лишь с тобой...
Но разум дурь  немного кроет....

Я не хочу, чтоб знал ты от других...
Какою стервой я бываю...
Узнал о склонностях моих...,
Я для тебя все тайны раскрываю...

 Прими такой, какая есть...
Не нравится...закрой  же двери...
Я всё пойму. Пусть это жесть...
Мы люди, слава богу, а не звери...*

----------


## Татьянка

*PAN*,
 :rolleyes: Паш пойдет?  :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Прими такой, какая есть...


 :Ok:  ...

----------


## Татьянка

*Чего тебе, родная, не хватает?
Есть дом, и сын, и любящий мужчина…
Так почему душа опять страдает?
И ищет свой покой в бутылке «Джина»?

Сомнений нет, должно быть всё отлично…
И цель ведь есть, придумана мечта…
Но, ты – несчастна…как-то… лично…
А почему…не знаешь и сама…

Мне кажется, ты просто «зажралась»!!!
И придираешься от скуки иль тоски!!!
«Весенней депрессухе» поддалась,
Саму себя зажала, вдруг, в тиски…

А может, это – ревность? Что он там,
С друзьями в баре? Вообщем, без тебя…
Вокруг него и шум, и смех, и гам…
А ты опять, копаешь в глубь себя:

«Ну, почему вдвоем не ходим никуда?
Всегда сидим в пустой квартире?
Быть может стыдно взять меня туда,
Своей представить в вашем мире?»

Не знаю… в голове опять бардак…
Запуталось… закралось…перемкнуло…
Наверно, всё-таки «весенний депрессняк»…
На философию вдруг сильно потянуло…*

----------


## syroega_sv

:eek:

----------


## Татьянка

*syroega_sv*,
 :rolleyes: ...и так бывает....

----------


## Татьянка

*Не буду я тебе звонить,
От гордости? От глупости? Не знаю…
Я не хочу с тобою говорить,
О том, чего сама не понимаю.

Замкнулась в мире выдуманных фраз,
И не живу, а только существую,
Что происходит? Не скажу сейчас…
Но знаю точно, я тоскую…

Всё понимаю, глупо обижать,
Молчать, не объяснив причины.
Наверное, устала уезжать…
Не чувствовать в тебе мужчины…

Ты только говоришь, что я нужна,
Что все мечты завязаны со мною…
Но действий нет… одни слова…
Я не хочу «словесной» жить любовью…

Хочу, чтобы украл… увез… закрыл…
Не отпускал бы больше никогда!!!
Дорогу на вокзал совсем забыл…
Чтоб было много действий… не слова…*

----------


## Нотя

> Чтоб было много действий… не слова…


 :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## syroega_sv

.......

----------


## Татьянка

*syroega_sv*,
 :wink:  любая женщина мечтает, чтобы мужчина делал больше, чем говорит. ..... и очень приятно, когда...так и происходит.... за это хочется отдавать ещё больше...:rolleyes:  :Oj:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Татьянка*,
 выходит чем меньше говоришь тем лучше:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> выходит чем меньше говоришь тем лучше


:rolleyes: ...ну...почти....

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: ...вот... помидорами не закидывать....
*
На коже капельки воды...
Чуть влажные волосы...
Подожди, дорогой не спеши,
Мне прелюдии очень дороги...

Я люблю, когда робко касаешься...
Когда на ухо шепчешь слова...
И рукой в волосах заплетаешься,
Как заводит нас эта игра…

Полотенце, откинув в сторону,
Обнажаю  горячую грудь…
Поцелуем покроешь всё тело,
Нам опять до утра не уснуть…

Изогнусь от божественной неги…
«Улечу» от бесчисленных ласк…
Посмотрю сквозь прикрытые веки,
Как и ты «улетаешь» сейчас…*

----------


## syroega_sv

> ...вот... помидорами не закидывать....


а цветами? :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Slick

*Татьянка*,
 я хоть и не фанат стихов, но человек я придирчивый........но скажу откровенно..........ОЧЕНЬ интересные, со смыслом и рифмов стихи...... Мне очень поравилиьс :).чесное слово! :)

----------


## Татьянка

*Slick*,
 :rolleyes: Спасибо. Я тоже не поэт... а так.... рядом пробегаю....чес слово. :Aga:   Заходите, буду рада.:wink:  :Pivo:

----------


## optimistka17

> ...вот... помидорами не закидывать


 А вот тут как раз  вместо помидоров и подойдет... :040:   :040:   :040:

----------


## PAN

> помидорами не закидывать....


 :flower:  ...

----------


## Элла

поднимаю страничку наверх..........вдруг хозяйка странички увидит.........и напишет что-то новое. Танюшка хватит бездельничать..........где стихи?

----------


## Ладушка

Случайно забрела на эту темку.. И зависла на несколько часов... Дошла только до 15 страницы. Хочется читать ещё и ещё... Много такого, что чувствуешь, а словами выразить не можешь... А у тебя. Танюша, всё превращается в форму понятную и доходит до самого сердца!!! Умничка!!! Удачи тебе! Обязательно буду ещё и ещё возвращаться к твоим открытым и искренним стихам. А пока нужно остановиться и подумать... навеяло...  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

Сижу... жду... :Ha:   Может зайдет, порадует???...

----------


## Ладушка

Открыла темку от Татьянки
Её читаю перед сном
Читаю утром - спозаранку
Дела отложив на потом...
 :flower:

----------


## serge_zar

послушал Ладушку,
пришёл к Танюшке:smile:

----------


## darveter

> Железная логика слова «нельзя»
> Жестокий смысл слова «потом»


фотография нашего времени, документально точная, причём...

----------


## darveter

> «Серая планета»


 :Aga:   планета мышей:biggrin: 
хочется чегонить цветного, яркого, весёлого!!!
музыки, например.
о!!!!
фестиваль же скоро уже!

----------


## PAN

*serge_zar*,
*darveter*,

Добро пожаловать в Уголок поэзии...:smile: 
Погуляйте, почитайте... Наверняка найдете много интересного...

А Татьянку - все же выпорю... принародно... :Ha:   За игнорирование народного мнения и пропадание наведомо где...:cool: .........:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> А Татьянку - все же выпорю... принародно... За игнорирование народного мнения и пропадание наведомо где... .........


:rolleyes:  Простите, засранку....готовлюсь к сдаче экзамена в ГАИ.... времени нет ваще... мозги загружены правилами.... Но вот- сдам и вся ваша!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> вот- сдам и вся ваша!!!!


Ждём... :Aga:  
Удачи тебе...:wink: ...:smile:

----------


## bulya

Если чувствуешь, что не можешь,
Я скажу тебе  - уходи,
Если чувствуешь, что не хочешь  -
Побыстрее ты прочь беги.
Я не буду тебя останавливать
Догонять или проклинать,
Просто милый, поверь, из жалости
Нечего друг с другом век коротать!



Может, просто я себе внушила,
Что мне нужен только ты?
Или это жизнь шутила?
Шутит жизнь, а мы шуты.
Ходим мы с тобой по кругу,
Как собака за хвостом
Жить не можем друг без друга,
Но и вместе не живем!

----------


## Татьянка

*bulya*,
 :wink: :Ok:

----------


## bulya

[/QUOTE]Ну вот, живу теперь одна
Тебе я больше не жена,
Была любовницей, но вот
И к ней приблизился злой рок.
Не думай я уж не ропщу,
Не плачу больше, не кричу
Вначале тихо умирала,
 Теперь же оживать я стала.
Ты стал холодным как ледник,
Не проходим как материк,
Ты потерял со мной себя,
И не найдешься без меня!
Мою любовь ты растоптал,
Мои мечты ботинком смял,
Но я тебя ведь не виню
Я просто все еще тебя люблю!

Да, ты мне доказал,
Но сам при этом проиграл,
Но времени уж не вернуть
Тебя мне жаль…ах, да, чуть-  чуть!
Ее люби, женой зови,
Меня не трогай, не ищи!

[COLOR="Purple"]Как грустно и смешно,
Тебя не видеть дома,
Не слышать громкий смех,
Не видеть блеск в глазах,
А быть всегда одной,
В тиши пустого дома,
И гладить только кошку и позабыть о всех
Уединившись в мире, где есть всего лишь я,
Лишь я одна отныне сама себе судья
Встречи ищу с любовью, а сердце говорит,
Мне нужно лишь с тобою встретиться на миг,
А тебя нет и сухость
Звучит из твоих уст,
Глаза мне врут про дружбу,
А сердце все болит!

----------


## Juli

vse ta zhe grustj.... no krasivooooooo  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

:frown: просто.....

*Прости меня… такая грусть…
И сердце разрывается на части…
Прости меня… и я вернусь…
Когда улягутся напасти…

Прости, наверное, усталость…
Ведь в ритме бешенном живу…
И знаю, что не долго нам осталось…
Но так устала… спрятаться хочу…

Прости…опять невольная слеза…
Но ты её увидишь только в строчках…
Бывает солнце, как пройдет гроза…
И вот пожалуй, можно ставить точку.*

----------


## Нотя

:biggrin:


> Бывает солнце, как пройдет гроза…

----------


## Нотя

Не грусти подруга, перемелется
Пропадет и зарастет быльём
Кто на счастье жизни ненадеется
Петь не будет вешним соловьём!

Не про вас строки письма написаны
Ленточка дорог замкнется в круг
А тебя уж на конечной станции
Ждет с букетом настоящий друг!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,




> просто.....
> 
> Прости меня… такая грусть…
> И сердце разрывается на части…
> Прости меня… и я вернусь…
> Когда улягутся напасти…
> 
> Прости, наверное, усталость…
> Ведь в ритме бешенном живу…
> ...


а мне понравилось... :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> И вот пожалуй, можно ставить точку.


НИЗАФФТО!! Тока запятую...
Таня, забегай почаще...

----------


## Татьянка

> Таня, забегай почаще...


 :Aga:

----------


## bulya

Татьянка (Просто...) Очень душевно и просто на разрыв аорты :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Aga: [quote][quote]

----------


## bulya

Мне не нужен никто, 
Я никому не нужна,
Луна лишь светит в окно,
Она ведь тоже одна.
Ночь за окном глубока
Вновь поглощает меня,
И я лечу в пустоту 
Тебя на помощь зовя, 
А ты не слышишь меня,
И улыбаешься вновь,
Рассказывая своей, что лишь она твоя любовь.
Ну, что ж ты сам захотел
И я тебя не виню,
Понять меня не сумел, так знай, что я ухожу.

----------


## Татьянка

:Tu:  :flower:  :flower:  эта самая большая потеря в моей жизни... и она не отпускает никогда...скоро два года...

*Заштопала я раны грубой строчкой
Неровно наложила черный шов
Я для тебя была любимой дочкой
А ты теперь один из снов…

Я так боялась потерять тебя, однажды…
Нелепо…глупо…просто в тишине….
Так почему же смерть бывает страшной?
И не ко всем приходит так…во сне?

Я не хочу… я не могу поверить
И ты не отпускаешь на совсем…
Мне в прошлое, закрыть бы двери
И научиться жить «ТЕПЕРЬ»…

Но не могу…твои глаза я вижу…
И что-то говоришь… хочу понять…
Я то шоссе… я день тот ненавижу…
И главное…что не могу обнять…

Прости…опять я плачу ночью…
Но смерть твоя- неровный черный шов…
Я буду для тебя любимой дочкой…
Ты самый лучший в мире из отцов…*

----------


## Татьянка

*
Прости, что эту боль ношу в себе...
Я ей пока делиться не готова...
Пусть упрекнешь, что тайны есть в семье.
Но это лишь мои "оковы"....

Сковало туго...так не разогнуть...
Твоя любовь и та бессильна даже..
Я параллельно прохожу свой путь...
И не иду одной дорогой дважды...

Я знаю всё поймешь, простишь....
И даже что-то заберешь с собою
Но боль такую, так не заглушишь...
И ночью вновь волчицею завою....*



 :Oj:  родному....

----------


## Вадимыч

*Татьянка*,
 :flower: ,без комментариев

----------


## Нотя

*Татьянка*,
Я с тобой.

----------


## Витка

> эта самая большая потеря в моей жизни... и она не отпускает никогда...скоро два года...


Молодчинка!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Как же я тебя понимаю!!! :Aga:  Папа - лучший друг!  :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

*Татьянка*,
 :flower:

----------


## bulya

*Я устала от твоих пороков,
Я устала от себя самой!
Иногда хочу уйти, но все же
Возвращаюсь вновь к себе домой!

Ты уходишь, вновь тебя верну я,
Ты смеешься я наоборот,
Не пойму судьбы злой приговор я
Попадаю вновь в круговорот.

Вот опять звучит в ушах веселье,
А в глазах тоска и пустота.
Вновь ты обретешь свое забвенье,
Ну, а я побуду без тебя
Несколько мгновений, дней, столетий,
Как же давит эта тишина…

Ты простишь меня за невиновность,
Вновь я умысел твой пропущу,
Если честно мне эта покорность
Надоела! Больше не хочу!

Но ты знаешь, нет, скорей уверен.
Что вернее пса, чем я уж нет!
Уходя, представь лишь на мгновенье,
Что у пса ведь тоже сердце есть!*

----------


## PAN

*Татьянка*,
 ................................................. ( Я рядом...)

----------


## Татьянка

*Непонимание того, что происходит…
И жалкая попытка жить…
Такая безысходность просто душит…
Я не умею больше верить и любить…

И с каждым днем всё становлюсь мертвее,
А ничего поделать с этим не могу…
Лишь убиваю тех, кто стал роднее,
Кто верил, что откроюсь и приму.

Однажды обломили птице крылья,
И больше не способна, птаха, на полёт…
Коленный прут так глубоко вонзили,
Что умерла… и песен не поёт…

Жестоко, за других, платить ошибки…
И ты надеешься, быть может оживу…
Но жизнь-песок, а все пески так зыбки…
Прости, но так любить, как ты… я не смогу…*

----------


## Black Lord

*Татьянка*,[IMG]http://*********ru/357766.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Татьянка

*Не надо!!! Я прошу!!! Уйди!!!
Оставь!!! И не звони мне больше…
А если сможешь, лучше придуши!!!
Ведь, киллер, выйдет всё равно дороже!!!

Ты, думаешь, шучу? Поверь, мне!!! Нет!!!
Устала от какой-то безнадёги…
И не ворчи, что это полный бред!!!
Мы сами,  мол, придумали тревоги!!!

Пойми, я, как трава, что выжжена огнём…
И вроде корень есть, но не растет былинка…
Когда – то растворилась я в другом…
А выбросили в мусор, как соринку…

Быть может, я когда – то расцвету…
И вновь наполнить разрешу себя, как чашу…
Но, а пока…  тихонечко гнию…
Не принимая,  не любовь... не помощь вашу…*

----------


## TAMBOWOLF

Что случилось? Иль мне это не понять?
Высота сломала крылья птице?
Ты боишься больше не летать?
Так покажи всем зубы! Ты ж Волчица!

Не скули! Ведь раны заживают!
Даже уж что подлые и в спину!
У Волков смертельной рана не бывает!
Так зачем скулить нам без причины?

Вопросов много, но не прошу ответа!
Зачем в душе мутить нам воду?
Хотя! Кто я для тебя! давать советы!
Так! Щенок! Без племени и роду!


И еще одно!


Кто меня научил обходить все преграды?
Запрещал слезы лить при обиде душевной!
Эту жизнь принимать!- как от Бога награду!
И прощать только тех кто достоин прощенья!

----------


## Гуслик

Таня! И Брат и все мы....Ну ты знаешь...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## syroega_sv

*Татьянка*,
 :eek:?

----------


## Татьянка

> Хотя! Кто я для тебя! давать советы!
> Так! Щенок! Без племени и роду!


:mad:
*Ну..ты...родной мой, сказанул....
И я -безродная выходит???
А тот кто сильно в спину пнул,
Теперь и сам едва уж ходит...

И Бог ему судья, не мы...
Лишь пожалеть осталось...
Он никогда не видел сны...
И сердце в стасти не металось.

Он называл себя волком...
(Вот кто действительно безроден.)
И я спрошу лишь об одном,
Такой му@ак меня достоен???*

----------


## MOPO

> Ну..ты...родной мой, сказанул....
> И я -безродная выходит???
> А тот кто сильно в спину пнул,
> Теперь и сам едва уж ходит...
> 
> И Бог ему судья, не мы...
> Лишь пожалеть осталось...
> Он никогда не видел сны...
> И сердце в стасти не металось.
> ...


Не в каждой дворняге особая стать,
И плюньте в лицо мне - если не прав,
Один против стаи не трусит он встать,
Он честен, достоен, он - Волкодав!

----------


## Нотя

Уметь прощать великое искусство
Хоть душу сложно исцелить от боли
Я, верю еще будет сильным чувство,
Ты ВОЛК, не будь подобна жалкой моли.

----------


## Татьянка

> Уметь прощать великое искусство
> Хоть душу сложно исцелить от боли
> Я, верю еще будет сильным чувство,
> Ты ВОЛК, не будь подобна жалкой моли.


:wink::rolleyes:

*Осень...Настроение упало до нуля...
Дождь и грязь...такая муть....
Так устала находить себя,
И опять мне просто не уснуть...

Есть вопрос, но где найти ответ?
Как распутать  то, что заплелось?
Может всех послать? Иль нет,
Надо ж, чтоб хотелось и моглось!!!!

Так ведь принято сегодня говорить?
Вот по этому закону заживу!!!
Буду брать и может быть дарить,
Говоря, что всех я так люблю...

Ложь, ещё раз ложь... и полный бред...
От усталости почти "разрушен" мозг...
Страх!!! И трусость!!! Вот и весь ответ!!!
Научиться верить!!! Вот итог....*

----------


## Black Lord

> Научиться верить!!! Вот итог....


*Татьянка*, :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

Не кормите Волка хлебом,
Не маните Волка хлевом,
Не ловите Волка ночью,
А гоните Волка прочь.

Никогда не верьте Волку,
Вы не тратьте сил без толку,
Волк предаст вас без усилий,
Сколько б Волка не кормили.

----------


## Вадимыч

*Татьянка*,
Последняя строфа-гениальна :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## dAnte

Татьяна! я вновь у ваших ног.... стихи, как прежде, запали в душу... рад вновь читать Тебя!

----------


## Татьянка

*dAnte*,
 :Vah:  Уряяя!!!! Появился!!!! И я тя лю!!!! :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> Уряяя!!!! Появился!!!! И я тя лю!!!!


Скучала??? А я уже пишу... думаю пол часа, может час и будет стих!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,
Всё красиво... но таааак грустно:frown: 




> Не надо!!! Я прошу!!! Уйди!!!
> Оставь!!! И не звони мне больше…
> А если сможешь, лучше придуши!!!
> Ведь, киллер, выйдет всё равно дороже!!!
> 
> Ты, думаешь, шучу? Поверь, мне!!! Нет!!!
> Устала от какой-то безнадёги…
> И не ворчи, что это полный бред!!!
> Мы сами, мол, придумали тревоги!!!
> ...


вот это ооочень понравилось!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Не в каждой дворняге особая стать,
> И плюньте в лицо мне - если не прав,
> Один против стаи не трусит он встать,
> Он честен, достоен, он - Волкодав!


убил тут волка волкодав,
по морде сапогом поддав,
толпа кричала волку ,НО,
теперь не волк, теперь *****,
и победителя узнав,
ТОЛПА КРИЧАЛА !!!ГОВНОДАВ!!!

----------


## bobsan

> Страх!!! И трусость!!! Вот и весь ответ!!!
> Научиться верить!!! Вот итог....
> __________________


МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!!!!


 :Oj: Спасибо!!!!

----------


## MOPO

> убил тут волка волкодав,
> по морде сапогом поддав,
> толпа кричала волку ,НО,
> теперь не волк, теперь *****,
> и победителя узнав,
> ТОЛПА КРИЧАЛА !!!ГОВНОДАВ!!!


Волк - символ свободы и символ удачи,
Он даже погибший опасен дворнягам,
И не потому что он скроен иначе,
А потому что душою - Бродяга!
Его не пугают студеные зимы,
И голод - он спутник его неизменный,
И жажда - безумная жажда поживы,
Мгновенье, прыжок и разорваны вены!

----------


## MOPO

> Так ведь принято сегодня говорить?
> Вот по этому закону заживу!!!
> Буду брать и может быть дарить,
> Говоря, что всех я так люблю...


Супер!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Allevin

Здравствуйте,скажите у Вас нет случайно фонограммы "Песня о друге" в исполнении Лепса?Если есть,я ьуду Вам очень благодарен,если Вы вышлете мне ее на allevin@list.ru
                                                                             Спасибо!

----------


## Татьянка

:eek: это ж надо из недр раздела откопать тему,чтобы спросить про лепса...:biggrin: нет, случайно нет

----------


## Skadi

*Татьянка*,

_Танюша, 

Весна-красна улыбку дарит,
Любви слагая песню паре!
Всё пробуждается от сна,
Душа прекрасного полна!_

----------


## Вадимыч

> :eek: это ж надо из недр раздела откопать тему,чтобы спросить про лепса...


Геологи работяги,
Искатели,ходоки :Aga:

----------


## syroega_sv

> это ж надо из недр раздела откопать тему,чтобы спросить про лепса...


сама не пишешь хоть геологи темку поднимают)))

----------


## Татьянка

> сама не пишешь хоть геологи темку поднимают)))


:tongue: убили поэта....:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> убили поэта....


Нужна реанимация. Причём-срочно!!!!!!!!

----------


## MOPO

> Нужна реанимация. Причём-срочно!!!!!!!!


Искуственное дыхание :biggrin: и массаж сердца :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## sendaysa

> Волк - символ свободы и символ удачи,
> Он даже погибший опасен дворнягам,
> И не потому что он скроен иначе,
> А потому что душою - Бродяга!
> Его не пугают студеные зимы,
> И голод - он спутник его неизменный,
> И жажда - безумная жажда поживы,
> Мгновенье, прыжок и разорваны вены!


 
*Выстрел*



*Волчьей пасти в прицеле оскал*
*Всхлип затвора, приклад -  в плечо.*
*В человека, наверное, легче стрелять.*
*В человека всегда есть за что …*

----------


## PAN

*Татьянка*,
 Вот кого давно не видел...

Таня... :flower: 

Не пропадай...

----------

